# USL Production Updates...Part 2



## bwaites (Dec 15, 2006)

This is a continuation of this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1737827#post1737827


----------



## dizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi Bill, just wanted to be the first to post in the new thread.

Oh, and this may be a dumb question, but, is there any way to get in on the USL list yet?

I could not find where to check out the details of the USL light, but after seeing one (or two) at PF7, I think I may be interested in one if you are still building them. Just point me in the right direction please.

PS: By the way, it was nice meeting you.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, mine is on its' way and, when it arrives, awaaaaaay we go!!! Hey Bill, how was it shipped?


Karl


----------



## bwaites (Dec 16, 2006)

All USL's are shipped Priority Mail with insurance, unless another shipping method is requested.

Bill


----------



## BVH (Dec 16, 2006)

Bill, forgot to PP the postage for the Triton until now. PP sent to the address you gave me just now. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## bwaites (Dec 16, 2006)

No worries!

I'm not going to stress a few days of shipping charges hanging when everyone has been so patient about the lights!!!

Thanks!!

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 16, 2006)

OK. I prepped four battery packs today and made up a charging pigtail to replace the one I messed up making the first USL of this batch (I cut the leads too short  ). So I am all set to make up the other four USL's tomorrow before I go to work and then be able to pack them up to ship off to Bill Monday afternoon. I will post some pictures of the assembly process and talk briefly about the design of the USL (and why I think it's way cool--err, no make that way HOT!).


----------



## js (Dec 17, 2006)

Alright, as promised, here are some photos. Before my shift I finished all the soldering and assembly necessary to slide the battery pack and "can" into the body of the light. I have talked about the construction of the USL before in my Battery construction details & History of the USL thread, and you can feel free to check out the link, but the short version of it is this: the design minimizes resistance throughout by using a single welded pack with low resistance joints, a low resistance electronic grade rocker switch, and by directly soldering all other connections except for the ceramic socket which is held by the can, and into which the lamp leads are pushed. These connections are the only ones that are not very low resistance, but that can't be avoided of course.

Thus, the strengths of the USL are also its weaknesses: because the pack is a single welded pack, if one cell goes bad, the whole pack must be replaced. And because all wire leads are as short as possible, and because the internals are squeezed into a 2D mag lite, the battery pack is not easily replaceable. Ginseng's Aurora and Aurora2 lights have a removeable pack, and AWR's Mag100R has not just a removeable pack, but a "pack" that is in fact a battery holder. There are definitely advantages to these designs. But there are also disadvantages.

Anyway, here is a picture of a USL pack right after I soldered on the ceramic socket lead from the can:







That's the negative contact to which the can lead was soldered. Below and to the right is the positive contact. That white wire lead which is sticking up in the air to the right of the can is the lead which was soldered onto that positive contact.

A side view will make things more clear:






As you can see, the two white leads will be cut to the proper length and then soldered onto the switch leads. So there it is! The heart of the USL. A lower resistance circuit path light you will not find.

That black thing sticking out the back of the pack is the charging connector--what I was calling the "pigtail" earlier. Those wires are also soldered onto the + and - contacts of the battery pack.

Anyway, when I get home tonight I will install the internals into the light bodies and solder the leads wires to the switches, and RTV the packs in place, and let them all dry overnight so that they can be mailed out tomorrow.

Here is a picture of the one completed blue USL (top), a 2nd blue one which has the internals installed but with the switch not soldered to the leads, and three sets of internals which I will install into lights when I get home tonight.






So, that's the update!


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2006)

OK. Just finished. All 4 USL's are now RTV'd and drying overnight, and I will send them out, along with the already completed one, for a total of 5 USL's going back to Bill in tomorrows mail via USPS priority mail.

Bill, by the way, that teflon coated wire they used in the ceramic halogen lamp holders really, really doesn't like solder that much. It is definitely NOT easy to solder. I wonder if it's due to some chemical on the strands or what. I don't know. But it doesn't take solder very easily, that's for sure. I mean, I was happy with all my solder joints, but it was tricky to make good solder joints with that wire. Next time I think I'll try cleaning the stripped end bits with isopropyl alcohol to see if that makes things nicer. If anyone has any other thoughts, please let me know.


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

Jim,

I agree!

It is the hardest part of the process.

I am trying to find a different socket, one which allows me to use my own wires.

Anyway, sounds good! I have completed a few more as well and will be trying to ship them as soon as possible. Admittedly, however, my house is even MORE disorganized now, as the carpenters have arrived to replace the kitchen, and sometime in the next 10 days we will have to move out complelely so that they can complete the process and ozone the house. We will be out of the house for 3-5 days during that process.

I'm going to try to ship whatever I can this week, but suspect that Jim's shipment will get here after we get kicked out.

Bill


----------



## Data (Dec 18, 2006)

js

The best way to tin that kind of wire is to dip it right into the acid paste and hit it with a powerful gun like a big Weller gun on high. Keep putting it back in the paste and hitting it with the hot gun and an acid core solder on the wire at the same time. Of course do not let the gun tip over heat and do put the gun tip in the paste occasionally too to keep it clean. The acid will strip the surface of the wire.

I bet you are already doing this but you never know so I offer the process for those that do not know how to deal with that kind of wire. 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave!

I know I was not doing that, and it is one of the steps that really slows the build.

Bill


----------



## BVH (Dec 18, 2006)

Bill, pkgs arrived in perfect condition! Thanks a million!!


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

BVH,

Thanks! Data, how about yours?

Bill


----------



## Data (Dec 18, 2006)

Yes, I got mine today and it was in perfect condition. Thanks very much!

If I am charging at .3A with the Triton, what voltage should I be seeing? Do I have to tell the charger how many cells it is charging? 


Dave


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2006)

Data,

I'm not going to use acid core solder! That's more trouble than just dealing with the poor wicking in the first place, I think. But I may try pre-fluxing and heating. and I'll definitely try cleaning with isopropyl alcohol first, and then maybe a bit of sanding. As it is, it will take the solder, but only after a few tries, after the flux has done its work.

Bill,

You won't find a socket that will allow you to use your own wires I don't think. The wires must be welded or brazed onto the spring contacts to withstand the high heat at the socket. I suppose you might find some mechanical attachment method, but it would take up more space than we have, and the can is already specially machined to work with the present socket. I'm sure we can find a method to get better wicking on the wires of the current socket.

Anyway, got the additional bodies in the mail today, so I will be continuing on with my builds, and will keep everyone updated as I go.

Thanks!


----------



## Data (Dec 18, 2006)

js

With acid the wire will tin in just a few seconds. If all you use the acid paste for is to tin the wires and then clean it up afterwords it will not present a problem. Then use your normal solder to connect the tinned wire to the other connections.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmmm. OK. That does sound better. What acid paste would you recommend?


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2006)

Data,

No, you don't need to tell it how many cells, but the menu should be set at 2000mAh so it doesn't run the risk of missing the delta and not stopping the charge. I've never had it happen, but it is a possibility.

It should peak somewhere north of 15 volts, then settle down to 15-16 volts when the charge completes. 

Don't forget to rest it a little!

Bill


----------



## Data (Dec 18, 2006)

Bill

Thanks.


js

I use the old paste with Zinc Chloride. You will have to ask a friend who may have a can setting around. It lasts forever.

Otherwise, any modern rosin past will help. What have you been using?


Dave


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a can of Kester paste flux, but I don't really like it that much.

I thought that there was a definite difference between the sorts of fluxes used in common solder, and acid flux. Aren't there, like, categories of fluxes? IIRC, it goes something like R, RMA, RA, and so on, "R" being straight rosin--safe for anything, "RMA" being mildly or moderately activated rosin--safe for all electronics soldering, "RA" being ACTIVATED rosin, which needs to be cleaned from the surface after the soldering operation is complete.

Does any of this ring any bells? It's been a while since I read about it.

Anyway, my question is thus "Do you think regular old RMA flux will suffice?" Cause I do have some of that sitting around which I can try. I never found it to offer any advantage over solder with RMA rosin core, though.


----------



## Data (Dec 18, 2006)

To get the most difficult wire to tin it is best to coat the wire in flux and use flux core solder with it. Heat the wire with the gun and in a few seconds as the flux starts to boil on the wire add the solder to the mix. Just flux core solder alone will not be enough.

Kester is one of the brands I have, but they are all old school highly activated acid.

Yes RA sounds familiar but it has been a long time.  


Dave


----------



## js (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, that Kester paste flux is friggin useless. Doesn't work any better than just letting the flux core of the solder do the work.

Anyway, I went to make up two or three USL's today and found that there were no charging pigtails in the package Bill sent me. So that's what I did today: I made 10 charging pigtails to go with the 10 bodies and 10 cans.

I still plan on hitting the 15 USL's made and sent off mark by Christmas, and I see no reason why I can't do that. It's going to be a bit tight, but still doable. I have an appointment tomorrow before work, then work, so I probably won't do too much tomorrow, but I will definitely hit things hard on Thursday, Friday. And thus, have all 10 done, and RTV dry, to go out in the mail on Saturday back to Bill.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 19, 2006)

I received my pewter USL today and, having collected and used many, many lights, I will say this is a most impressive piece of illumination apparatus. Thanks for the great work Bill, it was well worth the wait. :santa: 


Karl


----------



## bwaites (Dec 20, 2006)

Karl, your PM box is full, but here are the basics for charging.

NiMH charge using the Triton:

Set battery type to NiMH
Rate: .8 to 1.2 amps (???) or up to 2 amps for a rapid charge
Peak Delay at start: 6 min.
Temp cutoff: 120 F
No. cycles: 1 
Sensitivity: 3 mV
Top off: 100 mA

For the temp probe, I removed the sliding leg entirely and was able to push the probe between the pack and the body wall, with black part towards pack. This worked well for me.

*Charging at .5 amps is prudent while you get used to the way the pack charges. If you find that it is HOT while charging, shut it off. As you make more cycles, you will find a happy medium, but remember, heat while charging a pack is a bad thing, the hotter the pack is while charging, the shorter the pack life*.

Have Fun and Merry Christmas!!!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Dec 20, 2006)

Everyone,

I am essentially out of my house until sometime after Christmas. (Well, I can sleep there for a couple more days before being moved out completely so the cleaners can ozone the whole house) but all my shipping and packing supplies have been packaged up and moved out while the texturing and paint guys do their work. (The supplies weren't supposed to be touched, but they got a little overzealous while I wasn't home!)

I will ship as soon as I can get back into my things.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Dec 20, 2006)

js,

Received your package today! Very nice!

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 20, 2006)

Bill,

Good to know! Excellent!

So, will any of those USL's make it out the door before Christmas?

And, what about the ones I ship out on Saturday? Assuming they get to you on Thursday, will you be there to receive them?

Not that it matters that much, I guess. I still want to keep my promise and finish 15 USL's before Christmas. Just wondering.


----------



## MikeF (Dec 20, 2006)

:goodjob: 
Bill and Jim,
Thanks for the way you are keeping this open for all of us to see the progress.
Mike


----------



## bwaites (Dec 20, 2006)

Jim,

Whether I get them out or not before Christmas is completely dependant on whether the painters and carpenters get done. I was just informed a few minutes ago that the cabinets which were supposed to be here yesterday won't arrive until tomorrow. That's actually no problem at this point, because the painters have to finish before the carpenters can do their job...BUT...when the carpenters are done the house has to be ozoned, which is at least a 3 day process. 

The packers for the painters have packed everything up that was in my shipping room, they weren't supposed to, but they did anyway. That stuff is in boxes in one of their mobile trailers, so I would have to locate the trailer and then find the stuff. I'm not happy about it, but at this point there isn't a whole lot I can do about it.

My best guess is that I won't get these shipped by Christmas, nor will I get the ones shipped that I finished Monday, because they have packed up all my bubble wrap, boxes and tape, and I can't use my computers as they have all been shut down for the same reasons. (I'm at work right now.)

That means that I will be shipping quite a few around New Years, though. Once again, that's all dependant on when our stuff comes back and we get moved back in!

As for the stuff you ship, it comes to my office, so there is always someone here to receive it!

Bill


----------



## karlthev (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry about the full mailbox---geez, ya would think I'm some kind of popular guy. :lolsign: Thanks for the info Bill and have a Merry Christmas!!


Karl


----------



## Codeman (Dec 21, 2006)

So, Bill, do you think you'll miss the smoky smell after the ozone treatment? :duck:


----------



## bwaites (Dec 21, 2006)

We're down to that woodsy smell now, the bitter, biting plastic smell is gone.

Truthfully, right now it smells like paint!

The painters are there this morning finishing up the touch up, and the cabinets are supposed to be delivered today, installed tomorrow and Saturday.

I have a friend coming Saturday afternoon to help me put up the cut stone backsplash, then the cleaners want to move everything back in and turn on the ozone.

I'm trying to convince them to do that next week, since turning it on over Christmas means sleeping at a hotel and that doesn't sound too fun over Christmas weekend!

Bill


----------



## Bright Scouter (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, I would think you should have some say so over when they ozone your own house. Within reason of course. But I can't believe they won't let you stay there over Christmas!?!?!


----------



## bwaites (Dec 21, 2006)

I will, the company is owned by a friend, but the workers just follow the protocols:

Do this, then do that, then do this, then do that!

So they do their part, then call the next group, etc. 

We'll be fine. We DO though, want to get back to normal as fast as possible, so their timeline is representative of that, too.

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 22, 2006)

OK. 10 completed USL's are sitting here while the pack RTV dries over night. Tomorrow I will mail them back to Bill.

So, 16 USL's built by me before Christmas, as promised. Actually, I promised 15, so that's one more.

Data and Bill, turns out that .062 diameter Radio Shack standard Rosin-Core solder (p/n 64-002 E) worked very well for tinning that wire. I think the larger diameter was the key. Before, the end of my .032 solder would shrink back and ball up at the end, thus preventing the flux from pouring out onto the wire to do its work. With this larger diameter solder, that dosen't happen, and the wire is innundated with flux and solder and can't help but be nicely tinned. The important parameter is probably just the larger diameter. I doubt the brand name really matters. In fact, IIRC, Radio Shack solder is maybe made by Kester anyway? Is that true?

Whatever. The important point is that I AM DONE! It took most of the day and evening, with time off here and there, until now, but I feel pretty good about it, and it pleases me to think of all those USL orders that will get filled just after New Years.

OK. Merry Christmas everyone! (Or Happy Holidays, or whatever is appropriate!)


----------



## BVH (Dec 23, 2006)

I always had trouble with the large diameter solder. The thinner variety always worked like a charm. What js says makes sense.


----------



## MikeF (Dec 23, 2006)

You definately match the solder to the size of the wire or parts being soldered and the wattage of the soldering tool. 
JS & Bill - Thanks


----------



## js (Dec 23, 2006)

USL's went out in today via USPS priority mail as promised! They are on their way.

As for the solder diameter, normally I would use .031 dia. solder for 18 gauge wire. The .062 is definitely on the large size if we're just considering wire size. But in this case, for whatever reason(s) it did the trick. I actually have .025 solder that I use almost as much as my .031.

I normally only use the .062 stuff for my 100 watt temperature controlled end-to-end soldering iron. It's got a monster 3/8" tip on it, that's like 5 or 6 inches long! Even with 100 watts pouring into it, it takes like 5 minutes to get to temperature for end-to-end soldering. Definitely lots of thermal reserve in the tip ON TOP OF the 100 watts of temperature controlled heating. Anyway, I actually only use the .062 to tin the tip when I'm done with it--for end-to-end soldering, both battery contacts are already tinned, and that is the solder the gets heated up and smacked together to form the end-to-end solder joint.

OK. I see that I'm rambling. Cutting myself off. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ddaadd (Dec 23, 2006)

js said:


> USL's went out in today via USPS priority mail as promised! They are on their way.




Merry Christmas to Bill and js !!

Very inspiring to you two team up to bring renewed vigor to the USL build...

My son showed me a video on YouTube a couple days ago of someone 
lighting newspaper on fire with a silver mag....

One of you guys by chance???.....


----------



## bwaites (Dec 23, 2006)

That is one of Macs "The Torch" videos, I believe.

Thanks Jim!

I have some ready to go as well, now if I can get back into a functioning house!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Dec 23, 2006)

For your holiday viewing pleasure,

Marshmallow Movie
Marshmallow Movie v2

I made these with the USL prototype in the spring of 2005. The production USL are slightly brighter, BTW. :rock:


----------



## bwaites (Dec 29, 2006)

Time for a catchup post.

This morning I received the bodies Jim shipped last week. Pretty slow for Priority Mail, but I sent my son in San Diego a package on December 19 and he got it the 26th, so I guess it's par for the course right now.

I now have about 25 lights ready or almost ready to ship, but I basically am able to get into my house to sleep while the guys continue to work on the remodel. 

Of the 17 cabinet units, 5 were the wrong size, style, or dimensions for where they were supposed to go. (Flat face instead or angle cut, angle cut instead of flat face, etc.) Of course the 5 were the pieces that go between other pieces, so not a single grouping was complete. This was a unique combination of screwups between the cabinet salesperson and the manufacturer in Oregon, so we spent 2 hours with the rep, salesperson, and salespersons manager as well as one of the installers trying to figure out the right way to fix it AND get us back in our house as soon as possible. 

We think we have a plan, and that we will be back to normal by late January. As far as the house goes otherwise, we should be back in the house MOST of the time after the New Years holiday. We will still have to leave for at least 3 days so that they can completely ozone the house after that, but no one knows yet when that will be. Right now we sleep there, but can't eat there, my wife is very limited on what work she can get done because her office is full of boxes, as is my workroom. 

The packing supplies are now back in the house, but I haven't found them yet.

As soon as I can, and as soon as my computer can print labels, I'll start shipping lights.

I have now had to eat out for 8 straight weeks, I'm gaining weight, so is my wife (a true first for her) and I'm going nuts. It's incredible how much time it takes to go out to eat constantly! 

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 30, 2006)

Bill,

I sent out those Molex connectors and terminals to you yesterday via First Class mail. I only could spare 12 shells, though. Sorry!


----------



## mst3k (Jan 9, 2007)

So did any lights go out? What are the plans for the rest of the lights?

Happy New Year all.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. The packing supplies are all boxed and stacked. 

Since the kitchen is still unfinished, we can't store, eat, or prepare food at home. We basically are living out of the house, sleeping there, but spending most of the time at my parents.

The new cabinets are promised for Monday delivery, and we are FIRST PRIORITY, (the contractors caps!). That means we are going to start unpacking stuff and moving it back where it belongs, except for the kitchen stuff, of course. 

I am hoping to find the packing supplies and start making packages in the next couple days, and certainly by Saturday. 

I have 20+ lights essentially ready to ship, and another 10-15 in various stages of being close to ready. I do need to find a few more power supply connectors, but otherwise I hope to start shipping lights Saturday or Monday.

Bill


----------



## paulr (Jan 12, 2007)

What's the current (no pun intended) situation with the Tritons? Thanks.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 12, 2007)

Yo Bill! Got my "stuff" from you. Thanks! Remember what I said--if I screw it up I'm not letting ANYONE know, 'specially you or Jim!!!! :lolsign: 


Karl


----------



## bwaites (Jan 12, 2007)

paulr,

I have a supply sufficient to mail out the next 30 or so units, and my dealer says it should be no problem to get more when I am ready for them.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, packing supplies found!

I'm in the process of emailing the first group of lights packed. If you are in the first 20 or so lights, keep checking your email!

Bill


----------



## Bright Scouter (Jan 17, 2007)

Some people want their MTV,,,

I want my USL!!!

I have a klondike derby coming up in February. One of the contests is firebuilding. You score extra points if you don't use matches. Wonder how they will feel about flashlights?


----------



## chasm22 (Jan 17, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## chasm22 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops. double post.


----------



## Topper (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Bill, I am done..just awaiting on the USL. I looked at the other "thread" and I guess I am to dumb to know where I am on the "list" I would like to know if I am on your list to get one (with extra bulbs) and if I am still on that list when might I expect to get it. No pushing I just need to know.
Topper



bwaites said:


> Ok, packing supplies found!
> 
> I'm in the process of emailing the first group of lights packed. If you are in the first 20 or so lights, keep checking your email!
> 
> Bill


----------



## bwaites (Jan 20, 2007)

Topper,

Your light is built and will be shipped next week.

I am shipping in groups of five, within 48 hours of receiving payment for shipping.

I am working this weekend, 2 15 hour shifts, or they would be going out this weekend.

I will be sending emails or PM's to the next 5 people, including you, sometime Monday.

These shifts are long, and sometimes very boring, sometimes hell on wheels, so I may be able to check back here, or I may be so busy I can't!

Bill


----------



## Topper (Jan 20, 2007)

Thank you Bill, if I seemed out of line (cranky) hold it another week. It is late and I was/is/remain a little slow in some things and to fast in other things.
Topper


----------



## bwaites (Jan 20, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, all my clients have a right to be cranky at this point! But, no, I didn't see it as that at all!

All I can promise is that I AM working as hard as I can to get them done and out.

Interestingly, I have sent emails to several customers who haven't yet responded, I'll give them a few more days, and then jump over them and go back when they do respond.

Bill


----------



## Topper (Jan 20, 2007)

Bill,I think I sent you a PM as mine has changed. Topper118 at gmail dot com is a good way to get to me when you need to.
Topper


----------



## kevindick (Jan 20, 2007)

I responded to your email but never received an ACK of my response. So if you didn't get anything back from me, post here.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 20, 2007)

Kevin,

Sorry about that! I printed your shipping label using PayPal, I thought they sent you a notification, but guess not.

Packages shipped, you should have your light on Monday since it didn't arrive today.

Bill


----------



## MikeF (Jan 20, 2007)

Who hasn't responded? I am close enough to the top of the list that I might be one of those shipping soon, and if I have missed an email, I would really like to know.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 20, 2007)

I've received responses today, so all is well.

rothrandir, naromtap, Topper, and Dizney will be getting emails next week,

To be followed by Bobbo and MikeF.

Bill


----------



## MikeF (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Dizney (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks Bill!!


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 21, 2007)

Man, I am so "on the bubble" for this batch!............

Casually checking email occasionally...........:lolsign: .... (obsessivly maybe)


----------



## kevindick (Jan 23, 2007)

My USL landed. It's totally insane! Even though I know what it can do, I'm still totally surprised every time I light it off.

BTW, less than 4 sec to light a piece of blue tissue paper on fire.


----------



## js (Jan 23, 2007)

kevindick said:


> My USL landed. It's totally insane! Even though I know what it can do, I'm still totally surprised every time I light it off.
> 
> BTW, less than 4 sec to light a piece of blue tissue paper on fire.



Yeah, it is a pretty sick light.

I can remember the couple days after I completed the proto-type, going around, turning it on for a few seconds, laughing maniacally and almost without volition, turning it off, then repeating a few minutes later. It's astonishing to see so much light come out of a 2D mag. Even though intellectually you are prepared for it--jaded even--the physical experience of it is something of a different order.

It's especially good if you can restrain yourself, and experience your first turn-on outside, in the dark, with dark-adapted eyes (or mostly so). But few can resist turning it on for that long.


----------



## nethiker (Jan 23, 2007)

My USL has arrived!





Awesome. 

a big :goodjob: and THANKS to everyone invloved in this incredible project.


----------



## MikeF (Jan 23, 2007)

JS, your post, and your description of the experience of *FIRING* the USL reminds me of the scene in the movie Real Genius where they *FIRE* the 10 MegaWatt laser for the first time, and it burns a hole through a 2" steel plate, _cinder blocks, the head of a statue,_ a tree, a billboard sign that catches fire..... Awesome Dude!!!!!
Yes I did mean to use the word _*FIRE*, _somehow _"lighting" a USL _just doesn't do justice to what you described. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## bwaites (Jan 30, 2007)

5 more USL packages will be going out in the next 48 hours.

I hoped to send them today, but ran into a little snag packing them up over the weekend, and got home a little late to complete the process tonite. 

I will work on them tomorrow evening, and get them out Wednesday if all goes well.

We still do not have a kitchen, but we hope that life returns to normal by the end of next week.

I had ordered new cells before Christmas, but they never arrived, and then I had problems getting through to the supplier. I finally got confirmation today that my ordeer was never processed, so cells will be on the way soon.

Bill


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 30, 2007)

"Interesting" thread about the USL:
http://forum.ramanon.com/showthread.php?t=42985


----------



## marcspar (Jan 30, 2007)

The admin over there, "Spike" just plain refuses to believe that the USL is real! 

Marc


----------



## Codeman (Jan 30, 2007)

He obviously doesn't understand that incandescent bulbs emit both visible light and infrared heat. I guess if we all had closed minds, the USL wouldn't exist.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I've had mine for a month..6 weeks (?) and I have several "hotwires" by FM which are real performers but...but...when I light up my USL, I sure do get one heckuva "charge" so to speak!! Whoa Nellie!!



Karl


----------



## bwaites (Jan 30, 2007)

Any technology sufficiently advanced appears to be magic!

He obviously is behind the times!

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 30, 2007)

My GOD, I just read Spike's response. 

Bill


----------



## js (Jan 30, 2007)

You know, it's self-assured, pseudo scientific babel like Spike's posts that really annoys me. It annoys me because it dresses itself up in an armor of "hard" scientific fact, when underneath it is mostly ignorance and false assumptions and premises.

Spike is confusing band gaps and quantization of energy levels and the ideas involved in the correct calculation of a black-body radiation curve (and energy), with simple radiative heat transfer physics.

What is worse, he never offered any kind of retraction or apology, nor did he look into things to see where he went wrong so he could come back with a more accurate understanding of the situation. Or at least he hasn't done so yet.

I hope he does.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 31, 2007)

Jim, don't hold your breath. He is invested in his opinion....but I added my two cents there, and gave him way more credit in an attempt to finesse him into liking us....sort of a sideways "en passant" move. LOL!

Hey, I'm really glad to see these shipping out, and people being soooo thrilled with them. Great job!

Having missed that whole USL deal.....how do you think the Mac Torch compares in general to it? I'm honestly surprised that the USL also has the 'fire-power' since my understanding of the 623 and 14.4V seems like it has more lumen and heat output.

I also really appreciate all that info that you posted over at FF, BWaites, about the various 625 & 62138 bulbs with the 13.2V, and best 3" FM head setup.


----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone for posting. It is usually a fun forum. It just irked me that this guy was posting so much BS. He really was sounding like an authority but...


----------



## js (Jan 31, 2007)

Well,

I'm not about to join that stupid forum and have "Rides the short bus" underneath "js" just because I am a newbie there, BUT, if anyone wants to quote this post here and post it there, I'm fine with that.

What I would say to Spike is: HELLO?!? How do you think a toaster works? It has fine metal wires that get heated up and *radiate* heat in order to toast the bread. Radiant heat is just another word for Infra Red. All bodies radiate various wavelengths of electromagnetic waves. The hotter they are, the higher the frequency of the peak of the spectral curve. Thus, when you heat metal up, at first there is no radiation in the visible region, then it glows dull red, then orange, and so on. The sun is a black body radiator. And so is the tungsten filament which is the heart of an incandescent lamp. The corelated color temperature (which is 80 to 100 K higher than the true temperature due to the tungsten filament not being a perfect black body) of an overdriven halogen lamp is around 3,500 (or more) Kelvin. At this temperature, the peak of the blackbody radiation curve *is in the Infra Red* region of the EM spectrum.

This means, in short, that most of the radiation from a tunsten filament is given off *AS HEAT*!

And just like the radiant heat in a toaster, it will cause things to heat up and start to burn if there is enough power input.

It's just the same as standing right next to a wood stove. You get HOT. Not because of the visible light emitted (there is none) but because of the Infra Red "light" emitted, because of RADIANT HEATING. In the physics of heat transfer, there are three main types of transfer: radiant, conductive, and convective.

So, the type of EM radiation needed to heat things up and burn them is not only present in a flashlight like the USL or "The Torch", it's the most prominent part of the light output, and accounts for the low luminous (i.e. visible light) efficiency of a tungsten filament lamp. If we could push the temperature up into the 6,000 K range, we could push the efficiency up from about 30 to 40 lumens/watt to 130 lumens/watt, or thereabouts.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 31, 2007)

js said:


> Well,
> 
> I'm not about to join that stupid forum and have "Rides the short bus" underneath "js" just because I am a newbie there,



:lolsign:



js said:


> What I would say to Spike is: HELLO?!? How do you think a toaster works? It has fine metal wires that get heated up and *radiate* heat in order to toast the bread. Radiant heat is just another word for Infra Red. All bodies radiate various wavelengths of electromagnetic waves. The hotter they are, the higher the frequency of the peak of the spectral curve. Thus, when you heat metal up, at first there is no radiation in the visible region, then it glows dull red, then orange, and so on. The sun is a black body radiator. And so is the tungsten filament which is the heart of an incandescent lamp. The corelated color temperature (which is 80 to 100 K higher than the true temperature due to the tungsten filament not being a perfect black body) of an overdriven halogen lamp is around 3,500 (or more) Kelvin. At this temperature, the peak of the blackbody radiation curve *is in the Infra Red* region of the EM spectrum.
> 
> This means, in short, that most of the radiation from a tunsten filament is given off *AS HEAT*!
> 
> ...



You had me at the toaster analogy.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 2, 2007)

I think we successfully established our prowess and won some respect over there now.


----------



## ddaadd (Feb 2, 2007)

Way to go fellas!.........:touche:......... ........:goodjob:


----------



## naromtap (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Bill, just to say I received your e-mail a week or so ago & have replied. Just waiting on you to get back to me with a shipping cost so I can Paypal you.

Thanks again

Cheers, Pat.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello guys!

My ISP has been having problems for the last week, and has been diverting some of my mail, I found out tonite. Evidently, they upgraded their Barracuda and it has decided that it doesn't like some email addresses, including gmail and several others.

I have 8 lights in various stages of shipping readiness, and hopefully I can finish packing all of them tomorrow.

After church today we had a large family gathering at my parents to watch the SuperBowl, so I didn't get much done apart from cycling some battery packs.

I will finish packing those lights up and get them out Tuesday if all goes as expected.

Pat, yours is in that group, but I don't have UK rates yet.

Bill


----------



## js (Feb 19, 2007)

OK, Bill. WAAAAY past time for another update! What's going on? Where do we stand?


----------



## bwaites (Feb 19, 2007)

I am shipping lights this week, which will pretty much wipe out the last of the good packs and the lights js built.

I received the new cells on Thursday and will be sending those out to be built up into packs this week, probably tomorrow.

Once I get them back, I'll run some cycles on them and use them as proto packs in 5 lights, if they work well, I will order enough cells to complete the build.

I have cycled some of these cells over the weekend and can say that they actually show better than the 1650's at 1 amp discharge rates, holding voltage a little better than the 1650's did. I can't do 8 amp discharges, but Tom Poasts tests make me believe we have winner. I will do the same once I have the packs back.

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Feb 20, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Pat, yours is in that group, but I don't have UK rates yet.
> 
> Bill




No rush Bill, just let me know when you know and I will Paypal you instantly. I check my e-mail daily.


----------



## bwaites (Feb 20, 2007)

It's still sitting on my workdesk, I haven't been able to get to the Post Office during business hours.

Bill


----------



## MikeF (Feb 28, 2007)

Anything New?


----------



## andrewwynn (Mar 5, 2007)

been waaay too busy trying to catch up and dig out to browse n post but stumbled into a link bringing me here and caught the link to the 'oh so wise' post... too rich. yeah it is pretty sad to consider that the 'ABSOLUTELY STUNNING' amount of light coming out of the USL really is only maybe 1/3 of the power going in.. wouldn't it be nice if we can generate light directly in quantities that incan or arc lights can do? really bad assumptions made in that argument. Gave me a good laugh though.. he was right that 'only visible' light but he goofed and called it 'white light' will not cause paper to burn.. quite true.. it's hard enough to get white paper to burn with the likes of the USL.. it bounces off the IR light pretty well as well. 

The proper way to educate the particular guy is to light up his behind with a USL.. he'll be a believer in about 1.2000 seconds. 

-awr


----------



## mst3k (Mar 6, 2007)

Just in case anyone is keeping score. This from my paypal record. Today is a rather historic day.



Mar. 6, 2005 Payment To William Waites Completed -$417.00 USD $0.00 USD








.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 6, 2007)

Been too long! That's for sure. 

I'm waiting for the first 5 packs of the new cells.

I do have the last of the older cell packs going out this week, and then we'll see how the new cells perform and go from there.

I appreciate everybodies patience!!!

Bill


----------



## Hallis (Mar 6, 2007)

mst3k said:


> Just in case anyone is keeping score. This from my paypal record. Today is a rather historic day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And it's my birthday 

Shane


----------



## mst3k (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## js (Mar 8, 2007)

Bill,

You haven't yet mailed out all the USL's I built for you, have you? Don't you still have a good many to go? We're not waiting on packs made from the new cells are we? We've got to get cracking here. I was really hoping that by now everyone would have all the USL's I built before Christmas.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 8, 2007)

I have just a couple of yours left, Jim, they should go out this weekend. 

I had hoped to send them out last weekend, but was ill.

Bill


----------



## js (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your illness, Bill! But I'm really glad to hear that most of those USL's I built have happy homes by now. That's really great. Thanks, Bill. Good to know. I guess I was expecting more "shock and awe" posts in this thread. hehe.


----------



## ddaadd (Mar 15, 2007)

I was thinking I was "on the bubble" for one of the twenty or so USL's from the last batch, and no joy in my email yet.....

Any chance of updating the shipped/next in line list?

Please?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 15, 2007)

ddadd,

I'm working on the USL's and list right now, got a few more ready to go, but I will send the emails tomorrow as I will be gone this weekend, out of town working.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Mar 17, 2007)

I had to leave for out of town work earlier than expected, so I did not send emails before I left. 

However, because of that, I now have Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday off. I don't get home until early morning Monday, so I will try to get the emails sent late Monday or early Tuesday, and then prepare packages for shipment Wednesday. 

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Mar 20, 2007)

New Emails sent.

Bill


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 20, 2007)

bwaites said:


> New Emails sent.
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill

Could you confirm if an email was sent to me. Nothing received so far.

Thanks

David


----------



## ddaadd (Mar 22, 2007)

Hehe, another besides me that keeps scanning his email,

nope, no email for me this time.......

Off to look at the list again..............:naughty:


----------



## bwaites (Mar 22, 2007)

I emailed all the people that I had confirmed GOOD battery packs for. 

Unfortunately, some of the packs that I THOUGHT were good, have now leaked! 

In fact 2 packs already installed and ready to ship leaked this week!

The new packs should be done and shipped back to me in the next few days.

Bill


----------



## modamag (Mar 22, 2007)

So Bill, what's the queue like? How many left to ship and where do we stand?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm sorry, I missed this for a couple days.

I've spent the last 2 days testing packs and prepping lights for shipping.

On top of that, I've been trying to decide how to handle the packs that have been borderline performers. These are packs that technically are in spec, but that I am uncomfortable with because their discharge rates have been somewhat out of the norm for the rest of the packs. 

Some of what I have decided is not going to be popular, but I think it is the only way to keep everyones shipping costs down and avoid having to ship lights back and forth when and if these packs fail.

I am going to junk the packs that I am nervous about. The vast majority of packs, and all I have shipped so far, have held charge better and longer than these. Even so, some of those have leaked.

I suspect that these packs have at least one leaking cell, but that it is inside the shrink wrap and I can't see it. Regardless, I am uncomfortable with them, and cannot in good conscience send them out.

I am going to hold the lights that are going out of the country until new packs are built. It is simply to expensive to ship back and forth from overseas, especially with all the insurance issues. It's not what I want to do, but it's the only thing that makes sense to me. I apologize to the foreign buyers.

I have 10 lights that I am shipping, and those receiving these lights have or will receive emails today.

I have 4 packs coming back from the pack builder. These are the new cells, and if they hold up to my testing in pack form, they will go out a few days after I receive them to the next people in line. I will not abuse them, but I will run a few charge/discharge cycles and one complete cycle in the light before shipping.

I hope to have these packs this week, as the build diagrams and everything else is complete.

Once that testing is complete, and assuming that the cells hold up, I will place an order for enough cells to complete the run and they will go to the pack builder. 

Once again, I apologize to all who have been so patient!

Bill


----------



## BVH (Mar 24, 2007)

Bill, thanks for the very good communication throughout the design, build and shipping process of these lights. Your communication makes all the difference in the world. As long as I know what's happening, I'm fine with the delays in getting my light. There are good, valid reasons and I appreciate knowing that I will get an excellent light when all is said and done.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 25, 2007)

BVH said:


> Bill, thanks for the very good communication throughout the design, build and shipping process of these lights. Your communication makes all the difference in the world. As long as I know what's happening, I'm fine with the delays in getting my light. There are good, valid reasons and I appreciate knowing that I will get an excellent light when all is said and done.




Yes, thanks Bill. Communication is everything. I've no problem waiting for the new packs.

David


----------



## js (Mar 25, 2007)

Bill,

I'm excited to hear about the performance of the USL's built with the new packs!

And I also agree that it was best to trash the suspect battery packs, even at the expense of dismantling a fully assembled USL.

Let's talk on the phone soon, as I will need some advanced warning regarding more charging cables. I'll need to place an order for the molex micro-fit connectors before I can make any significant number of new CC's. Right now I have only enough parts for two or three more cables.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Bill...

Thanks for the updates.

If it`s OK with you, I`d just as soon wait for the new cell packs for my two USL`s.

Take care!


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Bill,
I have just received my USL, just charging now , can't wait till its dark out. The charging instructions in USL link page is still correct right?

Its very difficult to insert the thermal probe. I moved some of the silicon aside , is this ok or was that incorrect??



tks 
chris


----------



## Codeman (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris,

Those instructions are still correct to the best of my knowledge. Be sure you wait 30 minutes or so after charging completes before you try to turn it on. No sense in instaflashing a bulb at the get go!

You should be okay on the silicon as well. It's main purpose is to simply hold the battery pack stable. As long as you don't remove so much that the pack starts to rattle...

Be sure to let us know what your first thought is when you turn it on!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 7, 2007)

Codeman is, as usual, correct!

Glad to hear that you received it. 

I haven't been using the Thermal Probe because I haven't found that these cells need it, let me know what your experience is.

It is nice to have for unknown cells, though.

Bill


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reply codeman, the cells charged up in app 3.5 hours. I set the amps to 0.7. I did not see any temp issues.

Turned it on in the front yard and lit up the whole steet, holy cow. The Cosco HID was bright but it took awhile and it was a narrow beam but this thing, just lit up every thing with pretty good throw.

Can I convert the FM 3 in head to use here ?

tks 
chris


----------



## bwaites (Apr 7, 2007)

Chris,

The answer is yes, but it won't be as cool as you expect because axial filament lamps don't focus as well in a classic reflector as transverse filament lamps.

If you want to use the 3" head, buy some 64625 Carley lamps. The 64625 is also a true 12 volt lamp that is a little brighter than the USL lamp, but won't focus well in the stock head.

If you have a cammed 3" reflector, you will have to cut the cam off, but that is one cool light with the 64625!!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Bill means the Osram 64625 bulb...


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I do. I hurt my back Friday and I'm on drugs, so please double check or question anything that seems strange!!

I've never injured my back, and this is really weird.

Bill


----------



## fleshlite (Apr 8, 2007)

Bill,

Where is the website for this new bulb??

btw, tried the fire test last night and today and it looks like app 2-3 secs for the newpaper to smoke and another 5 for the fire to catch. It was a hoot for the kids as they did not expect to see a flashlight start a fire.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2007)

Here's one, and they are cheaper now than the 62138 even!

http://www.bulbconnection.com/ViewItem/bcrw/itmid/133/oc/64625 HLX/item.html

And another:

http://www.bulbamerica.com/products/2830

And a third.

http://www.topbulb.com/find/Product_Description.asp_Q_intProductID_E_44522

MAKE SURE TO CALL AND CHECK THAT THEY ARE SHIPPING THE OSRAM AND NOT THE USHIO OR GE LAMPS. THE OSRAM IS BRIGHTER AND WHITER!!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Apr 11, 2007)

I just received the new prototype packs today.

I will be installing them in some lights over the next few days, and giving them a prelimary workout.

I will then send those lights out, hoping to get some feedback quickly so that I can order more cells and have more packs made.

Now that the builder knows how they are built, the turnaround should be quicker.

Bill


----------



## Bright Scouter (Apr 11, 2007)

Bill,

Any chance you will get a few extra packs made up after the run is finished? I'm just thinking some that have the old packs might like to be able to swap out for the new one. Or even to just have a spare pack.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 11, 2007)

Bright,

I will have a some extras, and will swap them for the cost of the packs plus shipping.

Keeping a spare around might be problematical, because you would have to run charge/discharge cycles monthly to keep it in shape. I will be happy to provide the packs if people desire, though!

Bill


----------



## paulr (Apr 11, 2007)

I thought these packs were glued in place and swapping them was a difficult operation?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 11, 2007)

They are, and it is. 

But someone with reasonable soldering skills, and the right silicon could undertake the swap.

Bill


----------



## ddaadd (Apr 12, 2007)

fleshlite said:


> btw, tried the fire test last night and today and it looks like app 2-3 secs for the newpaper to smoke and another 5 for the fire to catch. It was a hoot for the kids as they did not expect to see a flashlight start a fire.




hehe, Yes I have had the USL for almost a week now and it puts on a hec of a show for those unsuspecting of it's potential.......:naughty:

I find that it adds to the moment if one is just slightly obvious when pulling the switch pin, they suspect something unusual is about to happen, "What the hec?", and the USL comes to life beathing fire and their vocabulay ends up in the gutter...........

Thanks Bill and js for a great flashlight!


----------



## bwaites (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you, and I'm glad to hear that the lights are performing as expected!!

I'm still cycling the new packs, although I do have one installed in a light now. So far, I'm very happy with what I am seeing.

Bill


----------



## chasm22 (Apr 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Bill and JS and all the others involved in the development and construction of the USL. I received mine a week ago or so and they are impressive, whether mated to a stock head or to a FM 3" head. 

I was very pleasantly surprised by these lights. Well worth the wait. Build quality looks to be unsurpassed to these eyes. Light output is, er, well documented so no need to go there. Suffice it to say that there aren't any lights in my arsenal that surpass it except my Barnburner. No shame there! With a camless FM reflector inside the new FM 3H-2 turbo head, the USL casts a very nice artifact free beam that is much whiter than my Torch. This is with the stock bulb.

Chuck


----------



## MikeF (Apr 29, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## js (May 1, 2007)

Good to hear from pleased USL customers!!! Thanks for your kind words, guys!

Rest assured that once Bill is satisfied with the Titanium 1800 packs (and I'm quite sure he will be) that we will make the final push and finish out the rest of the USL orders. I've offered to build more USL's again, so that will help matters, plus we're pretty close to the end in any case. 20 orders left or something like that? Is that right, Bill?

And, I'll second MikeF's question:

Any updates, Bill?


----------



## bwaites (May 1, 2007)

I've got the packs in lights and sent a couple out, but one of the two has disappeared in the mail! We are trying to find it, as it was signed for by the owner of the Mailboxes etc store, but so far no luck.

The other has arrived, but no feedback yet. I injured my hand last week and it got infected, limiting my ability to type, but I am healing up and the remainder of the new packs are in lights that will go out this week.

Once those people have told me that they are happy and having no problems, I'll order the rest and we'll get the build done.

I have run the cells one time in each of the new lights and they perform favorably with the old packs, and I expect them to get better with a few more cycles, but we'll let the new owners deal with that.

Bill


----------



## naromtap (May 1, 2007)

bwaites said:


> It's still sitting on my workdesk, I haven't been able to get to the Post Office during business hours.
> 
> Bill




Hi Bill, Is mine still fit to go?

Cheers, Pat.


----------



## bwaites (May 2, 2007)

Pat, yes it is. I've been a little overwhelmed recently with my real job, but plan on getting lights out to the overseas areas ASAP.

The USPS is changing international Priority Mail regulations this next week, and I am a little hesitant to ship big packages until the changeover happens. The packaging and everything is changing. The small Post Offices are having the hardest time with it, since the manpower to learn all the new stuff is lacking, but I will get them out soon.

Bill


----------



## modamag (May 2, 2007)

Bill, I could really use mine for the Big Basin camping trip.

The changes in USPS is just a rate hike. Service doesn't change. Ship now so you can save $$$.


----------



## Codeman (May 2, 2007)

For domestic service it is just a rate change, but the entire line of international products is changing at the same time as the rate change. The 24Apr2007 "Countdown to New, Easy International Mailing" news release on the USPS News website has some high-level details mentioned. While, in theory, it shouldn't impact things, mistakes always happen when there's a change. Given the added complexities of shipping internationally, on top of the new regulations, I would probably wait, too. Better safe than sorry...

Besides, with the new int'l regs, we'll have Priority Mail International Flat Rates, and we'll be able to use the same packaging for international shipments that we use within the US. And, the online system will be able to generate customs forms so no one will have to hand complete them anymore.


----------



## bwaites (May 2, 2007)

Jonathan,

I had your light completed months ago, and then it leaked before I shipped it, so I pulled the pack before it could damage the body and set it aside until the new packs came.

I could probably have gotten it out to you if I'd known about the trip! I'm sorry!

Bill


----------



## bwaites (May 2, 2007)

As Codeman mentions, the entire lineup is changing. My postmaster actually recommended that I not ship anything important internationally about 4 weeks ago, but I had a few smaller packages get through ok.

I'm NOT willing to send USL's that way, though, until the situation stabilizes a little!

Bill


----------



## Data (May 2, 2007)

modamag said:


> Bill, I could really use mine for the Big Basin camping trip. . . .





I have one I could send you for the camping trip!  If you want to borrow it.


Cheers
Dave


----------



## bwaites (May 2, 2007)

Dave, 

I can send him one, but they leave Friday. Unless it goes overnight, (and it's a big package) it has NO chance of getting there.

My son is in California, and I can send a Priority Mail package to milkyspit in 2 days, all the way across the country, but it NEVER gets to my son in San Diego in less than 3.

Bill


----------



## naromtap (May 12, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Pat, yes it is. I've been a little overwhelmed recently with my real job, but plan on getting lights out to the overseas areas ASAP.
> 
> The USPS is changing international Priority Mail regulations this next week, and I am a little hesitant to ship big packages until the changeover happens. The packaging and everything is changing. The small Post Offices are having the hardest time with it, since the manpower to learn all the new stuff is lacking, but I will get them out soon.
> 
> Bill



We had something happen here in the UK postal-world in recent times whereby the size and shape of a package or parcel now influences the cost whereas before I believe it went on weight alone...perhaps similar..

PayPal at the ready!


----------



## MikeF (May 17, 2007)

Anything new?


----------



## cmacclel (May 17, 2007)

js said:


> OK. Just finished. All 4 USL's are now RTV'd and drying overnight, and I will send them out, along with the already completed one, for a total of 5 USL's going back to Bill in tomorrows mail via USPS priority mail.
> 
> Bill, by the way, that teflon coated wire they used in the ceramic halogen lamp holders really, really doesn't like solder that much. It is definitely NOT easy to solder. I wonder if it's due to some chemical on the strands or what. I don't know. But it doesn't take solder very easily, that's for sure. I mean, I was happy with all my solder joints, but it was tricky to make good solder joints with that wire. Next time I think I'll try cleaning the stripped end bits with isopropyl alcohol to see if that makes things nicer. If anyone has any other thoughts, please let me know.




The Sockets I use in my Torch's is very easy to solder. I purchase them from Gilway Lighting. They are a universal socket for most of the G4-G6 lamps.

Wow I just realized the USL started shipping 2 years ago. How time Fly's 

Mac


----------



## ar_wanton (May 17, 2007)

is it too late to place an order for the USL?


----------



## Codeman (May 17, 2007)

ar_wanton said:


> is it too late to place an order for the USL?



The signup list closed a couple of years ago. They do come up for sale in B/S/T from time to time, though.


----------



## js (May 18, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> The Sockets I use in my Torch's is very easy to solder. I purchase them from Gilway Lighting. They are a universal socket for most of the G4-G6 lamps.
> 
> Wow I just realized the USL started shipping 2 years ago. How time Fly's
> 
> Mac



Mac,

I solved the soldering difficulty a long time ago, as can be read in the posts in this thread, but we'll keep it in mind.

*****

Bill,

where do we stand with things now?


----------



## Minimoog (May 22, 2007)

Hello,

I am on order for a USL - I last posted back in November 2006.

Is there any estimate please on date of completion of the USL?

I have decided to wait until this is sorted before purchacing any other lights and I am kind of drifting away from the hobby which is rather sad for me. I was also on the order list for the first run of the M6-R, but that ceased manufacture before the list reached me and I am a little worried that this project may do the same. Is there an order list or something to let me know that it is still 'work in progress'?

I am sorry to ask, but I do have a fair amount of money tied up in this and the AWR problems have not boosted my confidence.

Thank you,

Ian, UK


----------



## Codeman (May 22, 2007)

Ian, Bill's posts #131 & 133 above should help to explain where things are at. 

Although I wasn't involved with the AWR stuff, I have been in the DSpeck Debacle, to the tune of $700, so I know how it feels. But I also know that Bill is an upfront, honest, and honorable person. He won't stop until everyone gets their light. But, he's also doing everything he can to insure that each light is well-built with quality parts. Had the whole battery issue not come up, everyone would have had their lights a long time ago. Or, if Bill didn't really care about each and every buyer getting a quality light, he could have simply built them with faulty battery packs and then dealt with the failed packs as they happened. That, however, wasn't an option for Bill, nor would js or myself been too happy either. Heck, none of us are happy with the delays, but the only other option was to deliver a lesser quality light.

It doesn't make the wait any better, I know, but you will get your USL.


----------



## Minimoog (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the update and confidence boost Ray.

Regards,

Ian


----------



## bwaites (May 22, 2007)

Just got back to this thread, after having been out of town and had limited computer access.

I am waiting on the arrival of more cells, but also on the reports back on the new packs I sent out. 

I am now beginning to assume no news is good news, but haven't yet given up hope that those who received the new packs will contact me and let me know.

I have received word back from one of the owners and he is very happy, so I guess the others must be playing with theirs and not reporting back!!!

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Jun 4, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Just got back to this thread, after having been out of town and had limited computer access.
> 
> I am waiting on the arrival of more cells, but also on the reports back on the new packs I sent out.
> 
> ...



Paypal at the ready!


----------



## BVH (Jun 5, 2007)

Bill, just a note to say I sold my #6 guardless USL to member Addictedmatt. I'll PM details on new shipping address. If extra shipping is required, let me know and I'll pay it.


----------



## mst3k (Jun 18, 2007)

Any new updates? It's been another 2 weeks since the last post here.

:thinking:


----------



## Minimoog (Jun 22, 2007)

Paypal ready to go here - 

Ian, UK


----------



## bwaites (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry guys, I've had 11 guests in my home for most of the last 3 weeks, a son graduating from High School and Junior College, my daughter and her family visiting, and I've been working every weekend in preparation for summer business and vacation trips.

I have most of the remainder of the cells ordered, and I'm hoping they arrive prior to my having to leave the week after July 4th. 

Packs will be made while I'm gone, and then I will make every effort to finish off the run by early fall. 

js has said he will be happy to build another group of lights, so that will help also.

Bill


----------



## js (Jun 27, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Sorry guys, I've had 11 guests in my home for most of the last 3 weeks, a son graduating from High School and Junior College, my daughter and her family visiting, and I've been working every weekend in preparation for summer business and vacation trips.
> 
> I have most of the remainder of the cells ordered, and I'm hoping they arrive prior to my having to leave the week after July 4th.
> 
> ...



Bill,

Yes. Just confirming that I will build another batch of lights, as many as ten of them if necessary. As soon as you can send me the packs and bodies and parts, I will start building them!


----------



## naromtap (Jul 3, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Sorry guys, I've had 11 guests in my home for most of the last 3 weeks, a son graduating from High School and Junior College, my daughter and her family visiting, and I've been working every weekend in preparation for summer business and vacation trips.
> 
> I have most of the remainder of the cells ordered, and I'm hoping they arrive prior to my having to leave the week after July 4th.
> 
> ...



Hi Bill, is it safe enough now to post mine across the pond?

Pat.


----------



## js (Jul 12, 2007)

Bill,

Update?


----------



## bwaites (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm out of town on vacation and the new cells did not arrive before I left. I have very limited intenet access, and almost missed this.

Yes, Pat, I intended to get yours out before I left, just ran out of time.

Bill


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 13, 2007)

Bill I hate to say it as we have conversed a few times and I thought you where a great guy but when I read through this thread it appears that getting these USL's out to CPF members that have paid approximately 2 years ago seems to be last on your priority list. JS has offered to build 10 more lights and I'll build the rest so hopefully we can put a close to this USL Saga.

How you can take vacations while people have been waiting years for PAID lights really upsets me  Send me as many USL kits you like and I'll build them.

You should be taking vacation time to get these USL's out!


Mac


----------



## js (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm going to have to essentially agree with Mac here, Bill. We both know that all delays have been understandable, if not totally unavoidable. There have been delays due to cell availability, for example, and what can be done about that? Short of very drastic re-designs and a new round of field testing, nothing. And, you know, when your house catches on fire, well, that's, like, a real bummer and tends to put a damper on flashlight work. Or when you have a kid graduating from college, that's pretty major, and it's totally understandable that that would take priority over getting orders out the door, and so on and so forth . . .

*BUT*

. . . after a certain point, the sum total of all the delays, each of which in and of itself is reasonable and understandable, gets freaking RIDICULOUS!

It's unacceptable that two years have past and some people have still not gotten their USL. UN-ACCEPT-ABLE.

Bill, we've got to finish this!!!

For the record, Bill, I not only think, I know you are a stand-up guy with integrity up the wazzoo. I think very highly of you.

But, really, there's no getting around it here, it's been *TWO FREAKING YEARS*. We need to go above and beyond to *GET THIS PROJECT DONE YESTERDAY*.

Mac,

Thanks for the offer to build USL's, but it would take you a while to come up to speed on the build process, and once I get the kits, I'll be able to build them up and turn them around in about a week, maybe less, so we probably won't need to take you up on your offer. Thanks, though!

Anyway, there it is, we've got to get this done, and I'm thinking that once Bill gets back to his house, we'll be able to finish up in a few weeks. I think that's reasonable. Bill? What do you think?


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jul 13, 2007)

I've been sitting quietly, just waiting, and waiting, and waiting.... and I bought my ticket way down the line on B/S/T. I really do fell for the guys who have been waiting the full 2 year duration.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 13, 2007)

I realy dont like it when I see people asking questions on threads, when they havent bothered to read the thread, but there is soooo much written about the USL I haven't read, and wont read it all, but.................Purley out of interest can anybody tell me what cells does the USL use please?


----------



## mst3k (Jul 13, 2007)

JS and cmacclel, I am so glad to hear you guys chime in on this. I have been biting my tongue ever since I read that Bill had a house full of people and was planning to be away on vacation and, and, and...........

Well you guys have been around thru this whole thing and so you know, but this is very very very frustrating. I only know Bill via this particular business transaction. I have never met the man before in my life. Heck I really don't know any of you other than just reading your posts on here. I have bought probably a couple of thousand dollars worth of various lights from people on this forum. Lot's of them made from a block of Ti or Aluminum or whatever from absolute scratch. I received even those lights within a month or two. 

An entire new shopping mall and housing facility has been built here in Glendale in less time than this project is taking. I did not buy into this project as a "Friend" I bought in because I really really want, and still do, one of these amazing lights. Being as people close to Bill actually were posting pix and setting stuff on fire with their USL's I never would have guessed that I would still be waiting this long with no product in hand. I'm into this for a little over $400 and I know pretty much all the people here are. 

I'm just happy to hear some people stepping up to the plate to finally see this project to completion. I just want to say "Thanks so much you guys!"

I have actually at times considered just cancelling my order and just being done with it, but I really do still want my light. 

This whole thing is just ridiculous at this point! 

I just checked my Paypal account and I paid on Mar. 6, 2005, which makes this thing pretty close to 2 1/2 years. Just sayin'


----------



## bwaites (Jul 13, 2007)

While I understand everyones frustration, especially as it appears I have just flown the coop, I actually had no option on this time off, as this "vacation" was a daughters camp out of town and I was the only available transportation for an event paid for 6 months ago, when I fully expected to be done with ALL the USL's. 

We had intended on taking another 10 days and travelling in the west. I canceled that portion of the trip when I did not have the batteries back when expected, hoping to have them when I return home. 

I have NO further time off scheduled, and fully expect to have all the lights out in the near future, with the only limit being the time it takes for the pack building company to get us into the production line. 

I'm ASHAMED that it has taken this long, and can only beg your patience for a short time longer.

Bill


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree things have taken unacceptably long.
However:
-I feel all the delays have been genuine _reasons_ rather than _excuses_.
-It is certainly unfortunate that there has been a mix of personal, supply, QC and delivery impediments during the build.
-Unlike some other 'endless' builds, I get no sense of Bill worming out of anything or dropping of the face of the earth.
-The USL is still a talked-about and desireable light that I still keenly await (it could have been a lux-light that by now would have been practically obsolete).
-Having paid quite some time ago, when it's ready to be shipped it will feel like a free light for the cost of postage only .
-No one seems to be questioning Bill's integrity and honesty and, having had other dealings with Bill, I have faith this will be resolved soon.
-I chose to wait for the new cell packs, and fully expected further delay.
-All this waiting time has been free R&D and testing time at others' expense, so I'm pretty sure I won't have to return a defective cell pack down the track (and being international, it is a pain to send something back half-way around the planet, regardless whether the item enjoys the jetsetting lifestyle).

Thanks to Bill for his ongoing honesty and commitment, and to js and others for their offers to speed up the last bit of this process.

Dave.


----------



## mst3k (Jul 14, 2007)

.


----------



## J_Oei (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm one of those people who opted for the guardless USL's and ended up at the back of the list. (Didn't know it at the time that it would happen, but I didn't change my order.)

I hadn't realized it had been over 2 years, but honestly, I haven't noticed the time. (Anything over a couple of months, and it fades into the fog of my senility...) But, I believe that good things comes to those who wait and my light will be perfect when (and that means when the makers think it will be right.) What would be a *major* bummer is to have waited so long for the light and then to have to send it back.

Also, there are plenty of other lights that have been distracting me while I wait...

So, chalk me up to one who is still willing to wait. So, Bill, enjoy your vacation. Besides, there is more to life than flashlights, even for a flashaholic!!


----------



## tanasit (Jul 16, 2007)

Just curious, is this the record waiting time for custom made flashlight?
If not what is it?

Thanks Mac for the offer and in effect a slight


----------



## paulr (Jul 16, 2007)

The journey is the reward.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not on the "List", but it would seem to me that when you wait 2 years for a light it is old news by then. How can you be exited about something that has essentially come and gone for many folks already? Just an observation...

Tim


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jul 16, 2007)

Dynacolt said:


> I agree things have taken unacceptably long.
> However:
> -I feel all the delays have been genuine _reasons_ rather than _excuses_.
> -It is certainly unfortunate that there has been a mix of personal, supply, QC and delivery impediments during the build.
> ...


 

Well said.

I too have been a "willing waiter", so to speak, especially for the newer batteries.

Thank you, Bill and JS (and also Mac). It appears the finish line is in sight.

Best wishes to everyone in this venture!


----------



## Dynacolt (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Carpe!



Groundhog66 said:


> I am not on the "List", but it would seem to me that when you wait 2 years for a light it is old news by then. How can you be exited about something that has essentially come and gone for many folks already? Just an observation...
> 
> Tim



It may have been two years, but the concept was so advanced at that stage it remains to this day an eagerly-awaited and still sought-after light.
In addition, it's the culmination of possibly years of trial and error by a number of CPFers.
Although a number of similar lights have since been built based around this idea, This is still the USL: the conception, the journey (spot on paulr), the adventure, the improvements in battery capacities, and soon (for me) the arrival of the legend.
Even if it had appeared only yesterday as a modded build light, I'd probably still buy one - it's not 2 years out of date, it has all the bits current modders are trying to stuff in their mag bodies.

A light ahead of its time - and a classic to boot!

my 2c,
Dave.


----------



## naromtap (Jul 17, 2007)

bwaites said:


> I'm out of town on vacation and the new cells did not arrive before I left. I have very limited intenet access, and almost missed this.
> 
> Yes, Pat, I intended to get yours out before I left, just ran out of time.
> 
> Bill




Okay Bill, cool, let us know how much I owe you for shipping and I'll PayPal it to you.

Cheers, Pat.


----------



## js (Jul 17, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> I am not on the "List", but it would seem to me that when you wait 2 years for a light it is old news by then. How can you be exited about something that has essentially come and gone for many folks already? Just an observation...
> 
> Tim



Tim,

It's not an LED light; it's an incan, and since incan technology matured many years ago, it is not out of date. The USL design is still cutting edge, too, and as has been pointed out, is the culmination of research and developement by a number of CPFers, starting with Kenshiro, then Ginseng, then me and Bill. It is indeed the ULTIMATE stealth light. If you ever experience well over 2,000 torch-lumens coming out the front of a *2D mag* you'll know what I'm talking about.

I could go through a long list of all the delays, and why they happened. To my knowledge, not one single delay was gratuitous or unreasonable in the least. We got hit hard by cell availability and quality, and that's the most of it, actually, but there were other delays as well, including time for packs to be built, since we switched to the welded pack design, then time to test the new cells, when we switched to the Titanium 1800.

Anyway, it's still been over two years, and I still stand by what I said earlier, but, like was posted above, the point is that Bill's a stand-up guy, and we will finish this project soon.

And, yes, the USL is still the top of its' class. It is not only not obsolete, it is still cutting edge.


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jul 17, 2007)

I understand, I hope everyone who has been waiting finally get one. I was offered a few when I posted that I was looking, would the older models have cells that are not up to par? 


Tim


----------



## js (Jul 17, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> I understand, I hope everyone who has been waiting finally get one. I was offered a few when I posted that I was looking, would the older models have cells that are not up to par?
> 
> 
> Tim



No. The older models might have 1 or 2 minutes less runtime, but still would have the advertised runtime. The Titanium 1800 cells are better cells performance wise, but both the CBP 1650 and the Titanium 1800 are good performers. The real advantage is that the Titanium cells--so far--have not exhibited the leaky cell QC problems. Bill has had to throw out a crazy number of packs because they leaked. It's no fun throwing away an 11 cell pack; no fun losing 1 out of 4 of them to leaky cells. That's unacceptable.

So, anyway, point is that an older USL will have a non-leaking pack in it (chances are), because once we found out about the QC problem, we went out of our way to fix it (long-term), and pre-identify the packs that would leak and throw them out (short-term). The cells would almost always leak within the first three or four cycles. The last batch of CBP cells we used were pre-cycled *before* the cells were made into packs. That was a PITA I can tell you, and Bill did most of that loose cell cycling, not me, although I did do some.

Short answer is that the 1800's are slightly better performers, and (we hope) much more consistently good (non-leaking), but the CBP cells were very good performers even so (as long as they didn't leak), and by now all leaky packs are likely to have reared their ugly heads and been discarded or fixed by Bill.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 17, 2007)

I was one of the first to get his production USL's. After an initial leaky pack, the replacement with CBP1650's has worked like a champ for 2+ years. I don't feel like I'm missing anything by not having the 1800's - except more heat!


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info js, I hope some of these new version light will come available in the future......I really would like to get one.

Tim


----------



## paulr (Jul 21, 2007)

I didn't realize the pre-cycling was done with loose cells rather than assembled packs. If pre-cycling is still going on, I have a Vantec V-6988 that I'd be happy to lend if it helps. That's an AA smart charger with 10 independent channels. I bought it to charge the cells in my Mag85. It's not a super-fast charger but it does have a discharge function. So pre-cycling would mean loading 10 cells into it, then pressing the discharge button once a day or so (discharges the cells and then charges them), for however many cycles were desired.


----------



## naromtap (Jul 23, 2007)

Paypal still armed and ready!


----------



## bwaites (Jul 23, 2007)

I am working on some lights to have them ready for new packs.

Naromtap, your light will be going out this week, as soon as I can get to the post office.

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Jul 25, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Naromtap, your light will be going out this week, as soon as I can get to the post office.
> 
> Bill



Okay great stuff Bill!....cant wait!


----------



## bwaites (Jul 25, 2007)

Last night I put together all the bad battery packs, just to see how many there actually were. 

I have disassembled a few to look at cells and see how many were actually leaking, but I have 33 complete packs that are suspect. About half have obviously leaking cells, the rest are from the same batch of cells, so I am suspicious of them. 

I have disassembeled probably 10-15 packs to pull out the good cells. 

SO, somehwhere close to 1/2 the packs I had built had leaky cells. That is nearly 500 cells paid for but unusable, and more than 40 pack assemblies of the same.

Pretty sad!!

BUT...I have not had a single one of the new cells fail or leak, so I am excited about them!!

Once I have cycled all of them I will ship them off for assembly and we will be back in the assembly business, this time with all the necessary packs!!

Bill


----------



## darkgear.com (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm another waiting in the weeds. I have a question about the chargers. Are all the chargers and power supplies bought, received and waiting for lights? These are triton chargers right? I remember a discussion sometime last year about upgrading to the triton2 (now I'm waiting for the triton zx). What ever became of that? 

Thanks to all for your hard work. Even after 2 years I'm still excited about getting a USL.

Best regards,
Randy


----------



## bwaites (Jul 28, 2007)

Randy,

Power supplies are bought, but work with any of the Triton or stock chargers.

I have MOST of the Triton chargers, but have not ordered the newer ones. A few people wanted the newer ones, so I am waiting until I send out all of the older versions to order again. 

I appreciate everyone's patience, and if I can get the batteries all cycled and sent off to be built into packs I an hoping to be completely done before any cold weather hits anywhere.

Bill


----------



## MikeF (Jul 28, 2007)

Bill, Is there a difference in price between the Triton and the Triton 2? MikeF


----------



## bwaites (Jul 28, 2007)

It should be minimal. The hobby shop I bought the Tritons from sold out to another owner, but he has agreed to work with me and provide a good price.

Bill


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 28, 2007)

Bill, one question I wanted to ask because I have seen both talked about with the USL....did you mostly go with the 62138 vs. 64625 because of the axial filament? It seems that the 625 also does a pretty nice job with its smaller transverse filament, and has a bit more voltage tolerance. Just curious what you think the pros and cons are between the two. 

Thanks!


----------



## bwaites (Jul 29, 2007)

The 64625 puts out a little more light, but is very difficult to focus in the Mag size reflector. 

People like that central hotspot, so the 62138 was my choice. Besides that, the 62138 was several dollars cheaper at the time, although the prices have floated quite a bit since the decision was made.

They both will instaflash on the 11 cell USL pack without allowing it to rest a few minutes at least. I don't see much real world difference, if any, in their voltage tolerance.


Bill


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 30, 2007)

OK thanks! That makes sense.


----------



## bwaites (Jul 30, 2007)

Naromtap, you need to clear some PM space!

Bill


----------



## naromtap (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry Bill, yes you're right and now cleared!

Cheers, Pat.




bwaites said:


> Naromtap, you need to clear some PM space!
> 
> Bill


----------



## naromtap (Aug 9, 2007)

naromtap said:


> Sorry Bill, yes you're right and now cleared!
> 
> Cheers, Pat.



PM Sent


----------



## bwaites (Aug 10, 2007)

Pat, 

Your USL is sent to the address in the PM, sorry, haven't been on the boards much lately.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Aug 10, 2007)

OK, after mailing Naromtaps packages, the international buyers are going to have to make a few decisions.

His package was the first international package I have shipped since the new rules took effect.

The Post Office informs me that the only way to send INSURED mail is now to use either Priority or Express mail.

You can no longer insure Air Parcel Post packages large enough for the USL, power supply, etc.

What this means is that the cost of shipping packages internationally, and sending insured packages, has risen substantially.

For instance, using Priority Mail, the two packages that the USL requires now cost $83.30 to England! That is using two Flat Rate boxes.

I have talked about this with the Post Office, and they believe it will be about $10 cheaper to ship in a single, larger box. The disadvantage to that is that the larger the box, the more likely that the box will be damaged. I pack everything in layers of bubble wrap, surrounded by styrafoam peanuts, so even if the box is damaged, I doubt the items inside will be, but that is a risk.

I am looking into insured Parcel Post, which means significantly slower delivery, but as long as you have all waited, that might not be much of an issue!

This is significantly more than the old shipping was, so if anyone has any thoughts, let me know!!

Bill


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 10, 2007)

You can't fit a 2d flashlight, Triton charger, and powersupply in one flat rate box? How big are the power supply's?

I just shipped a 12lb package to Thailand for $65


Mac


----------



## dmdrewitt (Aug 10, 2007)

PM sent regarding shipping to England


----------



## bwaites (Aug 10, 2007)

cmac,

Not with extra lamps, cables, etc. The foreign power supplies are switching supplies and essentially the same size as the Triton. 

On top of that, you can't do it with the appropriate shipping packing required by shippers. If there is damage to the package, the first thing they check is that you have appropriate packing thickness. 

I am working on a single box packing, which should be cheaper. The post office suggested another option after I had already paid by card for the shipping for this package.

The flat rate boxes may not be as cheap overseas, since the weight is lighter than the max allowed.

dm, PM received and understood. 

Let me see what I can come up with. As far as the theft issue, I've already had to deal with 2 stolen USL's; one insured, one not. 

It sucks BOTH ways. On the insured package, I have given USPS 8+ weeks since filing, and they still have not paid on the insured package, even though their own investigator has written a letter about an obviously forged signature.

I am very reluctant to send anything uninsured with the current mail situation, but will do so at the recipients request.

Bill


----------



## Dynacolt (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm happy to pay regardless. And as I'm not ordering the power supply, I guess it would be at least a little cheaper.
Any idea the cost via a reputable international courier?

Dave.


----------



## bwaites (Aug 10, 2007)

Previously, both UPS and FedEx, the two locally available couriers, were significantly more than the USPS, like double, because they didn't offer anything but surface or 3rd day Air to most of the world.

I'll get it straightened out, and the cost down before anymore international lights are shipped.

Bill


----------



## Minimoog (Sep 7, 2007)

Just thinking about this project and wondering if there is anything new to tell?

Any ideas when my light may be completed?

Thanks for any info.

Ian


----------



## bwaites (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry, js reminded me I hadn't posted here the other day, but I was so busy at work at the time I forgot to come post an update.

I continue to precharge and check batteries, prior to sending them off to be made into packs. 

I do this by charging 8 at a time with a Triton, 3 of which I have set up to perform this duty.

The batteries are slow charged for a full cycle, then slowly discharged for a cycle, then charged at .2A, then discharged at .2A, then charged at .4A, then discharged at the same rate. Then charged at .8A and discharged at the same rate.

Unfortunately, occasionally a cell won't charge/discharge at the higher rate, and I get a bad cycle.

I then have to charge/discharge each cell with the Triton until I find the bad cell, which obviously slows the process. Interestingly, these cells don't leak, they just don't charge/discharge similar to the rest, which indicates to me that the Anode may be ruptured, but in trying to take one apart, I destroyed it, so couldn't make that hypothesis a fact.

Effectively, though, it means the packs are matched cell packs when I am done, and that each cell has individually stood up to the rigors of the process. 

I hope to have all the cells finished, and the packs back to install by Halloween, but some of that will depend on where the pack builder gets us into his line.

Hope that helps!

Bill


----------



## addictedmatt (Sep 19, 2007)

Just wanted to let it be know that I have sold my spot, that I received from BVH, to member plasmaman. He is willing to pay any extra costs related to oversea shipping. Thank you!


----------



## aileron (Oct 6, 2007)

Any updates? I'm living life without the USL, but really.. is this living?
If my light is going to be done in the next two months you won't need to ship it further than Boston.
Out of curiosity, will I be getting the new charger or the old?


----------



## js (Oct 8, 2007)

aileron (and others who are waiting):

I will call Bill Waites soon--maybe tonight--and see what the story is and tell him to post an update.

The last time I talked with him about a month ago, he told me that he was waiting for HOB to turn the packs around and ship them to Bill.

Anyway, I'll post back here tomorrow or the next day if Bill is unable to do so himself.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry, guys, just saw this.

Due to some work emergencies I have not been on line much.

I've worked the last 32 days straight, trying to help cover for a couple coworkers who have had family medical emergencies. I get a couple days off this week, then it looks like the rest of the month will be the same. 

I am in the process of shipping the last of the batteries to the pack assembler, and according to them the packs will be in the build queue about 2 weeks after they receive them, getting them back to me before Halloween if all goes as planned.

It did take them a little longer than predicted last time, but they had to have a new drawing made and that took some time as well.

We are in the game still.

Bill


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 9, 2007)

Thought I'd mention that after 1-1/2 years my USL continues to work flawlessly. 

Brightnorm


----------



## mst3k (Oct 9, 2007)

Thought I would mention that after well over 2 1/2 years, most of us still don't have our lights and there is still no "deadline" for them getting shipped.


:mecry:


----------



## js (Oct 10, 2007)

mst3k said:


> Thought I would mention that after well over 2 1/2 years, most of us still don't have our lights and there is still no "deadline" for them getting shipped.
> 
> 
> :mecry:



Indeed. Someone *should* keep pointing out how ridiculously long it has been. This project needs to get finished ASAP, and a good faith, self-imposed, near-term deadline is a very good idea, in my personal opinion.

However . . .

In all fairness, most people actually *do* have their USL's. Bill is down to the last quarter or less of the orders.

Just thought I'd point that out as a counterbalance. However, I in no way intend this comment to diminish the seriousness or validity of your comment, mst3k.


----------



## mst3k (Oct 10, 2007)

js said:


> Indeed. Someone *should* keep pointing out how ridiculously long it has been. This project needs to get finished ASAP, and a good faith, self-imposed, near-term deadline is a very good idea, in my personal opinion.
> 
> However . . .
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for that! And I'm not mad! Just more curious than anything else. And seriously at this point in time it would be really nice to read something along the line of "Ok, guys there is light at the end of the tunnel" "I am shooting for :enterdatehere: for this project to be done!" Ya know??


----------



## mst3k (Oct 16, 2007)

What a shock that this thread has dropped to the second or third page again with no response from Bill.

:shrug:


----------



## bwaites (Oct 16, 2007)

HMMM....

Thought I had answered your question above, mst3k.

I've put far too many dates, with things then yanked from my control, to even try again right now. 

ONCE I have the battery packs, then I'll be willing to try again on a date, but not until then.

As for not having posted prior to this on this thread, I've been without Internet access for the past 5 days, due to a combination of issues. I spend very little time here, I'm trying to keep an incredibly complicated schedule together right now, and still keep up on the USL project.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Oct 16, 2007)

bwaites said:


> HMMM....
> 
> Thought I had answered your question above, mst3k.
> 
> ...


 

Please allow me to put this in perspective:

Q: How long did it take to build the Eiffel tower? 
A: Construction was started on January 26, 1887, and was completed on March 31, 1889.



I'm sorry. That post that stated: My USL has been working perfectly for the last 1 1/2 years just stuck in my craw. 

I won't post anything further here. This whole thing is just unbelieveable to me. I guess I am the only one that thinks so, so I will just shut up about it now.


----------



## bwaites (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, if the Eiffel tower had been built by one guy, who repeatedly had suppliers fail on him, I guess I could understand.

I understand the frustration, I'm sorry if I sounded snippy!! Some of the battery packs were good, but not enough that I felt I could trust them. (I've had to replace a fair number). 

All I can say is that I'm doing my best to get them done!

They trickle out when I get good packs that I can trust. Hopefully, the next set will be ALL good.

Bill


----------



## js (Oct 17, 2007)

mst3k,

Please don't feel that you need to stop posting or "shut up".

I can speak with certainty on this issue: no ill will or negative consequences will come as a result of any such posts or jeers threads and the like. Your warrantee and service and treatment will NOT be affected.

Feel free to express yourself and your frustrations in any way you like. I'm sure you are NOT alone.

All of that said, I honestly think that Bill will be all done with the remaining USL orders before February of 08. Of course, I'm not in a position to make any promises or commitments for Bill. LOL! But, I feel pretty sure that once the Titanium 1800 packs come back from HOB that Bill will move the last 15 or 20 orders out the door in a couple months or so. And, I could build another 10 USL's to help move things along if needed. The packs will be all good as the cells were pre-cycled and tested, and they are better QC cells than the effing CBP1650's. There's no reason any of them should fail, given the pre-testing.

None of the above is meant to deny that the situation here is outrageous, and that the project has gone on way too long. I only wanted to give my personal estimate of completion, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## aileron (Oct 18, 2007)

I didn't mean to cause such controversy though when I realize that at this point it's three hundred and ninety-six days since I bought my spot it does seem kinda ridiculous.

In the span of those 400-odd days I've changed continents three times, passed through two major relationships, sustained a serious injury and months of subsequent rehabilitation, switched careers, seen my oldest nephew married and have a child, and lost my mother to cancer. Who knows where I'll be when this project is completed?

Looking at where flashlights are now and even disregarding how many more advancements are likely in the coming months, the USL seems downright unattractive. I wouldn't buy a finished light now considering this, and I wouldn't have bought one at all if I knew I'd be waiting fifteen months for it.

Honestly this whole affair has rather soured my trust in CPF. The excuses posted at least seem to be based in reality (unlike another infamous project I'm sure we're all familiar with), but that doesn't change the fact that I've been waiting almost four hundred days for something that still doesn't exist. Personally I would've stopped excusing myself and started offering refunds a long time ago.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 18, 2007)

_


----------



## nitnapz (Oct 18, 2007)

as a cpf member for about 3 months, i would just like to say that i was intrigued with the whole USL idea, that i paid the same amount for that bill sold it for about a year and a little bit ago. $325 USD, from a member who had his fun, and as we all do, pass it along. 

i was upset however, because i spent less money with my boy FIVE to help me build another model with equal or added potential than a USL. 

the fact is that the resale value or total value is much less now. ex. a used blue went for 200 yesterday on BST. If a committed deadline is not set, the members might as well build their own.

and with LUX in the house. i could make all kinds of monsters.

**USL instructions, would anyone happen to have an extra set or a digital copy to send to me ?***


----------



## bwaites (Oct 18, 2007)

I would have gladly offered refunds a long time ago if that was feasible.

EVERY dime I collected has gone into the build and purchase of the parts necessary. This isn't a business. I offered the lights because so many people PM'd me about them when I was first considering it.

Right now, I have 40+ battery packs that I can't use, I have replaced a number of others, and I'm still not done with the intial build. 

If I could afford to refund everyones money I would gladly do so, but the only reason this was a presale is that the money to buy parts was required up front from the people I had to buy them from. 

No one is more embarrassed or upset by this than I am, it weighs on me daily, but I will complete the build, and hopefully before the timeline that js has stated.

One of the problems, and one I greatly misunderstood, was control over suppliers. I will never attempt a project like this again.

This is not a hobbyist business, at least not on this scale.

Bill


----------



## js (Oct 21, 2007)

nitnapz said:


> as a cpf member for about 3 months, i would just like to say that i was intrigued with the whole USL idea, that i paid the same amount for that bill sold it for about a year and a little bit ago. $325 USD, from a member who had his fun, and as we all do, pass it along.
> 
> i was upset however, because i spent less money with my boy FIVE to help me build another model with equal or added potential than a USL.
> 
> ...



Not true.

The USL is a 2D 100W maglite with a 12+ minute runtime, and it pretty much looks stock.

There still no one else who has done this. And the USL is built as well, or better than, any other high powered incan mod.


----------



## mst3k (Oct 22, 2007)

bwaites said:


> EVERY dime I collected has gone into the build and purchase of the parts necessary. This isn't a business.
> 
> Bill


 




Not to be wacky here, but. When you take money and promise to provide a service or a product, then I think it IS business. 

No??




Note tongues firmly in cheek here.


----------



## Bright Scouter (Oct 22, 2007)

But a business exists to make money. What Bill offered to do was build people a light similar to one he built for himself, and a few others as a hobby. The fact that he took money to buy the parts does not necessarily make it a business. But we are getting into semantics here.

We also are somewhat losing sight of the fact that he is waiting for good parts to replace defective parts (batteries). He could have, and some probably would have just gone ahead with mailing out what may have been defective lights. 

This light will still be very much a state of the art light. 

And yes, you probably can go ahead and try to build one yourself. Others have done it. The build method has been published and is available in the USL threads. It's not a secret. 

The thing that frustrates ME most is that this build has soured Bill to the point that any of the other creations he had thoughts of long ago will never be offered out here for sale.


----------



## nitnapz (Oct 22, 2007)

js said:


> The USL is a 2D 100W maglite with a 12+ minute runtime, and it pretty much looks stock.



I won't doubt the quality of bills work. i will doubt any warranty that i could dream of, i would simply .. build my own
----------------------------------------
* stock 2d mag - ebay $25
* tri bore - $30?jesus
* battery pack - uncle LUX

*Elite 1500mAh 2/3A cells 
**For 2D host (tribore configuration)*
*14.4V (12 cells) $62*
*15.6V (13 cells) $68*
* reflector from uncle FM - $25
* OS bulb - $6
* UCL lense - $6
* KIU socket - $15
-----------------------------------------
i think that this would value me better, compromising a the USL switch, bumper stickers, and annual delay
-----------------------------------------
I'm at approximately $175USD. there has got to be a margin in there somewhere.. after all i did pay about 325 for mine. gotta be a gold nugget hidden in the tailcap. 

I just feel bad for sign-up users, when i have a used one already and feel jacked for the price, when knowing what it really entails.


----------



## js (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, OK, I see your point, Nitnapz. Thanks!


----------



## KevinL (Oct 22, 2007)

I just wanted to put in my encouragement for the USL team. It is still a fantastic light even though it did blow six bulbs within a matter of weeks on my watch  (well tough luck, comes with the territory of working right at the envelope of the bulbs! And I forgot to let it rest a few times)

I'm not on the waitlist as my USL has come and gone, but am just curious: how many more lights remain till the finish line?

Also, as has been said, those who wish to build their own lights are welcome to build their own lights..  (I know I've built a few! )


----------



## paulr (Oct 23, 2007)

Those of us expecting or desiring a guaranteed and on-time result should have gone to a hardware store and bought a magcharger ready-made. Those expecting a team of engineers to drop everything else they're doing and work around the clock to solve all problems once the schedule slips should consider how much money is spent on military and NASA projects to make that happen (and those projects slip anyway, often by years). Yes, if NASA wanted a light like this, United Technologies would have been happy to bid on the job, and you can imagine what the price tag would have been. The USL project was what in industry is called a "moon shot" from the very beginning. That means it pushed the technical envelope hard enough, and in enough ways, that it had a high probability of total failure (defined as never delivering any working lights), so it's already done far better than what might have been, and we should all feel some relief that it's gotten to where it is.

We all had a choice between making an exciting but risky investment or buying a Magcharger, and those of us who opted for risk and excitement should certainly have understood that we were not guaranteed a Magcharger outcome. And as for markup: I used to work at a place that did this type of stuff (custom hardware development), with much more conservative technology choices than the USL's, and we marked up every project by 800% (eight hundred percent) in order to be reasonably sure of not getting clobbered by the uncertainty in any advanced development effort, and even still we sometimes took a bath. Applying that standard to Nitnapz's $175 cost figure, the USL would cost about $1400 per light if done as a real business deal. As it is, we're participants in a recreational project, and seeing all this stuff happen and experiencing the ups and downs and taking them as they come is part of what we signed up for. (Also, IIRC the USL price was $265, so the $325 that Nitnapz paid must include a charger, spare bulbs, or whatever. And I think the $265 was intended among other things to cover a fair number of spare battery packs at Bill's end to replace failed ones of which there have been quite a few).

Of course I'd like to have gotten my light (#43) sooner but I continue to be satisfied with Bill's persistence and determination. I see he's still working at it, progress is happening, I even feel pretty confident of eventually getting a light, and seeing the story unfold through its twists and turns has itself been worth most of the admission price, so I'm not stressing out about it.



Bright Scouter said:


> The thing that frustrates ME most is that this build has soured Bill to the point that any of the other creations he had thoughts of long ago will never be offered out here for sale.


 I agree with everything in Bright Scouter's post and this last point is an especially perceptive one.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Bill...

I fully understand some of the frustration being voiced recently in this thread by both you and some of the other persons still on the wait list.

From my vantage point, though, I want to thank you again for your quality control efforts. I`ve never lost faith in you or your project, and I`ll gladly continue to patiently wait for my two USL`s.

Keep up the good work, kind sir!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mst3k (Oct 23, 2007)

PaulR............. I'm guessing you work under a government contract or something?? NASA?? $1400 per light? Excuse me? This isn't the space shuttle, it is a flashlight! 

I will give you this. You have more patience than I have ever encountered.

Funny I just read one of your posts, posted on 10-31-2005.


Here it is:

I think Bill is doing fine. We all knew when we got into this that the USL is not an off-the-shelf product and that it was going to take a while to complete the project. I avoided setting any expectations in my mind about delivery dates and am satisfied as long as steady progress is being made. Things are ramping up now and finishing the run is probably no more than a few months away, but even if it takes longer than that, I'm fine. I don't have any applications critically depending on the USL.



A few months away......................:naughty:

Ok, I'm done, I will now try to adopt some of your patience and just wait until my number comes up! I'm actually still pretty excited about someday getting one!

Cheers.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 26, 2007)

mst3k said:


> Please allow me to put this in perspective:...I'm sorry. That post that stated: My USL has been working perfectly for the last 1 1/2 years just stuck in my craw....


 
I'm sorry that my post made you feel bad. I didn't post to boast, but to point out that with reliable batteries the USL works brilliantly, and is still a cutting edge light by anyone's definition.

I have experienced similar problems with certain custom builds and I know how incredibly frustrating this must be for you.

Having followed this project from the beginning I've gotten to know that Bill is a very honest and reliable man who, while attempting to buy the very best batteries, had the misfortune to receive below-par stock that is no match for the extraordinary demands made by this uber-light. Unfortunately, his misfortune became your misfortune, understandably creating terrible delays and frustration all around.

JS encountered similar problems with his M6-R packs which led him to generously pass the baton to you-know-who, who subsequently stuck that baton you-know-where to many trusting buyers.

Bill is absolutely legitimate, and so are your concerns and your frustration. I hate it when things like this happen to really great projects created by brilliant innovators for eager buyers!

All this is a real shame, but I'm confident that all commitments will eventually be honored.

Brightnorm


----------



## mst3k (Oct 26, 2007)

Bright.............man, please don't feel bad. I know you weren't boasting or anything like that, and I really appreciate everything you had to say here. You are a good guy. It was just the whole "time frame" thing that made me just kind of think, dammit! 

Don't worry about nuttin'. It's all good.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 26, 2007)

And Bill's house burned down.. well, part of it at least. Not something you want to happen to you. 

Yes, my ArcAAA got burned in that incident, no, it did not start the fire. _"We didn't start the fiiiiiiiiiirrrrreeee" _

He did say he'd send me the Arc (remains) and after a couple of months I basically forgot all about it. Nearly a year went by..! but I received a PM a while ago asking for an address.. he doesn't forget - he will get around to it!


----------



## aileron (Oct 28, 2007)

Bill- sent you an email six days ago. Please reply.


----------



## tanasit (Nov 2, 2007)

I am one of those who are waiting for my USL. I checked back every now and then with mixed feelings, however at this point as long as Bill keeps me posted I am okay with it.



PS. For those who paid via PayPal using your credit cards and want your money back, try to contact your CC company like I did in the case of Mag C aspherical and get your credit back. They told me that there is NO time limit to claim because this is the non received product case. Note that I had to do this because the builder never replied my countless PM.


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2007)

Bill,

I've kept certain opinions of mine to myself because I respect you greatly and because I know that your intentions are 100 percent good. And also, because I am part of this project.

However, I feel the time has come for me to speak out somewhat.

I feel that we should *set a deadline* before which time all USL orders will be filled, or failing that, *REFUNDED.*

I know this whole project has been a loss. I know that refunding 10 or 20 USL orders calls for no small amount of money.

But it's time. It's past time. I feel that we can not in good conscience do any less. We can always sell the USL's that get completed after the deadline on B/S/T to recoup the money spent on refunds. And I'm sure there will be plenty of people who refuse the refunds (should it come to that) and say "no problem, Bill, I can wait." But this way, at least the people waiting have a certain, solid, final deadline by which they either get their USL or they get their money back.

It needs to be done. And I am willing to take some of the moral and financial responsibilty for this proposed course of action--the "we" above wasn't merely rhetorical.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe none of my business other than the fact that I waited, and waited (!) for my USL and FINALLY got it! My impression? It was well worth the wait although, while I was waiting, I may not have said the same thing. These will come but, those of you waiting may not have the patience for the duration. I will say that this is the "hottest" (brightest would be a better description!) of all my "hotwires" and I don't regret having paid for it in advance and waited for it to come. I did receive mine however and, I certainly do respect others' opinions.

Karl


----------



## bwaites (Nov 2, 2007)

I respect everyone's opinion re: the delays.

I am doing my best to get to a point where I can deliver all the lights in a timely manner. My goal is by Christmas, so I guess you can use that as the deadline date. There are some complicating issues which I am not at liberty to discuss in an open forum, however.

I certainly understand the frustration of those of you who have not received your lights. I have waited prolonged periods for things for which I have paid, and I understand the angst that goes with it.

I WILL get all the lights completed as soon as possible. 

Bill


----------



## nitnapz (Nov 2, 2007)

bwaites said:


> My goal is by Christmas, so I guess you can use that as the deadline date.
> 
> I WILL get all the lights completed as soon as possible.
> 
> Bill



DEC25:thumbsup:

-----------
hope most of yaul are going to have a christmas tree set ablazeee! yeehaw.


----------



## mst3k (Nov 2, 2007)

bwaites said:


> I respect everyone's opinion re: the delays.
> 
> I am doing my best to get to a point where I can deliver all the lights in a timely manner. My goal is by Christmas, so I guess you can use that as the deadline date. There are some complicating issues which I am not at liberty to discuss in an open forum, however.
> 
> ...


 
So I guess your earlier, "By the end of October" deadline is right out.
:shrug:

Bill, I know you have life issues. We all do, but it is time to make a final commitment to this project and finish this thing. I, for one, do not want a refund. I want my light. Christmas is fine, I guess, but please please please make that deadline a reality!

Please????


----------



## bwaites (Nov 2, 2007)

Which is exactly why I don't like deadlines, because there are too many out of my control issues.

Bill




mst3k said:


> So I guess your earlier, "By the end of October" deadline is right out.
> :shrug:
> 
> Bill, I know you have life issues. We all do, but it is time to make a final commitment to this project and finish this thing. I, for one, do not want a refund. I want my light. Christmas is fine, I guess, but please please please make that deadline a reality!
> ...


----------



## js (Nov 2, 2007)

Dec 25th is too soon. We don't know when we're going to be getting the battery packs back from House of Batteries, and then there is the Christmas/Holiday madness. At this point, speaking for myself, Dec 25th is too soon.

Until we hear from HoB, I think Feb 1 2008 is what I could commit to. However, Bill and I are working this sort of thing out. One of us will post back here regarding the deadline sometime next week.


----------



## J_Oei (Nov 3, 2007)

I'd like to continue to wait for mine, even if the deadline is passed.

Roll on Yellow USL!!


----------



## karlthev (Nov 3, 2007)

Now that's the spirit!!:thumbsup:


Karl


----------



## KevinL (Nov 3, 2007)

Just curious: how many USL's remain to be shipped?


----------



## MikeF (Nov 3, 2007)

J_Oei said:


> I'd like to continue to wait for mine, even if the deadline is passed.


 
Me Too!
I would like a TritonII if that is possible if the chargers haven't been already been purchased.


----------



## js (Nov 10, 2007)

Bill should be posting an update today. I haven't forgotten about this thread and what I posted previously.


----------



## bwaites (Nov 10, 2007)

As Jim posted, here is the update.

I sent the batteries off to have the packs made several weeks ago. When 2 weeks went by, I checked the delivery confirmation with the post office and they were showing as delivered. I hadn't heard that the cells had arrived so I called the pack builder to make sure everything was OK.

The gentleman I deal with there called me back last Friday to tell me that he had not received the cells, and he had checked with the different departments that might have received the cells and they hadn't seen them either.

A trip to the post office showed a delivery, to the correct address in California, but I didn't insure the package, nor require signature confirmation, so all they could tell me was that it had been delivered. 

I didn't ensure the package because last spring an insured package, which was very obviously stolen, down to a forged signature on the receipt, was denied payment because the USPS says, "All that was required was that we deliver the package, we have a signature showing delivery, so we have no responsibility." I am still in the appeal process, 6 months later!

The local USPS office is bending over backwards to help, because they now feel some responsibility because of the previous package. They have hopes that they will track down the cells. They did find a light I had shipped months previously earlier this year, but I have less hope because of my ongoing insurance claim with them.

So...I have contacted the company that I bought the cells from. They have sold their inventory to another company that is prominent here on CPF. That company has promised that as soon as they get through the inventory and move it to their new warehouse they will send me cells. He asked that I call him Wednesday to check the status of the inventory and where the cells are. (He knows they are in 1 of about 400 boxes of inventory, but isn't yet sure which!)

Jim and I are trying to figure out the best and fastest way to deal with this new issue. As soon as I have a delivery date on the cells, I will be back to fill you all in.

Bill


----------



## Westy (Dec 4, 2007)

bwaites said:


> As soon as I have a delivery date on the cells, I will be back to fill you all in.Bill



Just feeling a little keen as the new owner of 'USL#50' and hoping the battery delivery and supply leprechauns had started cooperating. Wishing luck your way Bill.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 4, 2007)

So the cells you started conditioning in July have been lost in shipping  Talk about bad luck. As for pack builders I ordered 50 packs from Cheap Battery Packs and had then within a week maybe you should contact them.

Mac


----------



## js (Dec 7, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> So the cells you started conditioning in July have been lost in shipping  Talk about bad luck. As for pack builders I ordered 50 packs from Cheap Battery Packs and had then within a week maybe you should contact them.
> 
> Mac



That's not a bad idea, Mac. This is with the CBP1650's? Or were you ordering 2/3A packs or something?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 7, 2007)

My recent order was for 2/3 A packs but I have ordered all sizes from them with typically a 1 week turn around. There new Elite 1700 cells graph very well and hold 1.2v for most of there capacity.

http://www.cheapbatterypacks.com/cellinfo.asp?invid=ELITE1700AA

Mike at CBP can make any custom pack configuration terminated any way you like. 

Mac


----------



## js (Dec 7, 2007)

I know he can, Mac. We went with House of Batteries before because I wanted to have the packs made with thicker and wider nickel ribbon, and with four weld points per cell contact. Plus, that way, we would still be all set when we switched from the CBP1650's to the Titanium's.

But, at this point, I think Bill has already ordered replacement cells from the guy who bought out AmandoTech. He just has to find the right box and then he will ship them to HoB.

As for the Elite1700 cells, I worry about all those high cap RC cells. They get the performance and high capacity out of them by messing with the separator material--which makes them prone to dying after only a few dozen cycles, or just dying due to sitting around. RC folks don't care, 'cause they only use their packs for a couple dozen cycles, then throw them out. But WE care.

On the other hand, I've heard some positive reports about the Elite1500 2/3A cells.

But in any case, we need AA cells, and we have had terrible luck with the CBP 1650's.

Anyway . . . 

One thing is for sure: and that's that at this point, this is all getting quite ridiculous. I can't believe that the cells got lost in the mail on the way to HoB. That seriously blows. What a nightmare.


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 14, 2007)

Bill / Jim,

In the time since I placed my order for my USL my circumstances have changed more than I thought possible. I now have my own home and my 'spare money' is counted in pence rather than pounds.

Due to these changes in my life I am wanting to sell my position in line for the USL to anyone who would like to take my place, or perhaps a refund is possible and the USL could be sold here on the CPF? It is with a heavy heart I do this - I have been in the line for one as soon as I heard of the firebreathing USL - however coming up to 2008 I can no longer justify having the money tied up in something I do not even have.

However, I do not know what I paid now - my PayPal account does not go back that far. Please could you give me a link to a page that shows my order number and paid amount?

I am not sure how to progress with this and I would appreciate any assistance - my loss will now be someone elses gain - I have 'held' the place in the USL list for them as it were.

Thank you in advance,

Ian, UK


----------



## js (Dec 15, 2007)

Soundbox said:


> Bill / Jim,
> 
> In the time since I placed my order for my USL my circumstances have changed more than I thought possible. I now have my own home and my 'spare money' is counted in pence rather than pounds.
> 
> ...



Ian,

I hope Bill gets back to you about this ASAP!

I am posting because I wanted to say, for the record, that I don't have any of this information, and am actually only an advisor/helper to Bill on this project. I was in charge of the battery pack design, and at first I was building them by hand, but we long ago switched to a welded pack for various reasons. But, this is Bill's project.

I feel bad about the length of time this has gone on (as does Bill), and I am ready and willing to help out in speeding things up, but right now, there is absolutely nothing I can do, as Bill simply doesn't have the battery packs to build new USL's with.

I don't know where things stand on that front.

Earlier I posted that Bill should set a serious deadline and either finish all orders by then, or refund, but that is his decision, not mine.

As for refunds, unfortunately, when Bill's PayPal account was shut down, he instructed people to pay me. Then I paid out from my account for various things like battery orders, and what not, and deducted what I was owed for the battery pack building and charging cables and so on.

Thus, there were a dozen or more people who actually PAYPAL'ed *ME.* I regret that this ever happened, but since it did, I am willing to take responsibility for anyone who actually sent money to my account.

Ian, please PM me with the email address of your paypal account and I will check to see if you are one of these people, and we can go from there.

Anyway, there it is for the record.

Also, as for PayPal accounts in general, you should be able to see a record of any payment you have ever made, no matter how long ago. Try searching around the webpage to see if there isn't an option to search back farther, or with different parameters.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 15, 2007)

JS your a definetly a stand up guy in my book :thumbsup: I don't think anyone believes your in any way responsible for the delays in this project. It's a shame that it has gone on as long as it has with no end it sight  

I have offered my help in the past and that offer still stands. It's been over a month since Bill has chimed in with a status update I hope all is well.

Mac


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 17, 2007)

PM sent Jim.

Concerning the USL, at the beginning (in April 2005) I was really thrilled at the prospect of owning the light, but now paying off a house loan I am acutely aware off all outgoings, and even if the USL were ready today, I would have to sell it without seeing it as the postage to the UK would be an impossible expense right now. Anyway, I had some good times daydreaming about the USL and that counts for alot.

Ian, UK


----------



## KevinL (Dec 17, 2007)

Soundbox said:


> PM sent Jim.
> 
> Concerning the USL, at the beginning (in April 2005) I was really thrilled at the prospect of owning the light, but now paying off a house loan I am acutely aware off all outgoings, and even if the USL were ready today, I would have to sell it without seeing it as the postage to the UK would be an impossible expense right now. Anyway, I had some good times daydreaming about the USL and that counts for alot.
> 
> Ian, UK



Sorry to hear about your USL situation. Enjoy the new house though! It's all a matter of priorities.. and houses are really good things to have - try being without one for a while


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks Kevin,

New house is great, but, wow is it hard to juggle bills and mortgage payments. I tell myself that one day I will have some extra money...

I am lucky that I got alot of my dream lights before (SF M6, A2, U2) and others so I am not left in the dark.

Ian


----------



## bwaites (Dec 17, 2007)

Soundbox, PM sent.

Everyone else, I'm waiting for a pair of return phone calls, then I will post an update.

js, PM sent!

Bill


----------



## js (Dec 17, 2007)

*OK. EVERYONE WHO SENT MONEY TO MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND WHO HAS NOT YET RECEIVED THEIR USL ORDER, HERE'S THE DEAL:*

Here is what I am willing and _able_ to do for you:

I will build your USL's for you, using CBP 1650 cells in a _hand-soldered_ battery pack. Once I get the cells--which will be quick--_and_ the parts from Bill, I promise to finish your USL for you within *21 days*. (Soundbox, I already have enough cells for your USL, by the way--so no possible delays there!)

Once I build it, I can either send it to you, with no charge for postage, _or_ I will broker a sale here on CPF and PP or send you the money.

So, this means that you need to tell Bill via PM or email or by posting here that:

1. You want all available components of your USL order SENT TO ME: body, socket, lamps, charging cable, charger, --EVERYTHING he has at the time--, and

2. In consideration of that, you agree that he has fulfilled his part of the deal, and that responsibility transfers to me.

This is for only those people who PayPal'd my account AND who have not yet gotten their orders. This applies to you Soundbox, and possibly to 12 others.

I will pay for the cells and anything else necessary and will build your USL and pack up your order and ship it out to you, or sell it and ship to the buyer.

I would really like to just refund the money outright, and buy out your spots in the USL waiting list, but I just can't do that. And besides, it's not really fair to me. If I'm going to be held financially responsible, then *I* want a chance to actually build your lights and get them out to you.

I have a list of the real names of the 13 people who paid me, but haven't yet gone through my paypal records to translate that into CPF names. I will do this, and post the CPF names here.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 17, 2007)

Well, all I can say this is certainly going above and beyond in an honest manner to satisfy everyone. I would hope everyone would be appreciative and accepting of this most generous offer.



Karl


----------



## bwaites (Dec 18, 2007)

It IS going above and beyond, but I CANNOT in good conscience allow the CBP cells to be used. 

I have more than 40 packs of cells that have leaked, including almost all of the welded packs. These cells are subpar.

I have PM'd Jim, and those of you desiring to follow up on his offer will certainly be allowed to do so, but NOT using the CBP cells. THEY are the reason for this whole mess in the first place, I simply cannot allow them to be used.

I will redirect some of the new cells his way as soon as they ship, so that he can build the lights he has so generously offered.

Bill


----------



## karlthev (Dec 18, 2007)

Whoops, FUBAR on my part. Very sorry! I'll stay off this thread from now on Bill. Again, sorry for jumping in...


Karl


----------



## plasmaman (Dec 18, 2007)

bwaites said:


> Soundbox, PM sent.
> 
> Everyone else, I'm waiting for a pair of return phone calls, then I will post an update.
> 
> ...


 
Xmas cheer everyone....Looking forward to Bill's update.


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2007)

Bill,

The CBP1650 cells that I have on hand are from an earlier production run--the ones you gave to Ginseng to finish the Polaris project. These are the 12 cells that are in my Polaris, and they have been maintained and cycled and used (infrequently) for a year or two now with NO PROBLEMS. They _should_ make a fine USL pack. I'll take responsibility for it should any problems arise.

But, yes, I would much rather use the 1800's, and if you absolutely forbid another CBP1650 USL to be made, then that's that, of course. It's up to you (and Soundbox).

What exactly is the status of the 1800's? They have been found by the guy who bought out Amondotech, but not yet shipped to you? And if so, do you know when they will ship? This time of year, with the holidays and all, we could be looking at at least two weeks before the cells would reach me! If you send out Soundbox's order parts to me tomorrow, then I could have his USL on the way back to him in two weeks! Or sold to someone else and the money PP'ed to his account. That might be a fairly important difference in his case. Soundbox, what are your thoughts? Post here or PM Bill and me.


----------



## js (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, and for the record, I am willing to build any number of USL's if it will help out, regardless of whether or not the people involved paypal'd my account or Bills, *BUT* I will not take responsibility for those orders not involving my PayPal account, nor for the shipping on those orders, nor will I hand make those packs. I will do as I did before: build up just the USL itself, using a welded HoB pack, and ship back to Bill so he can assemble the order.

And Bill, I can make as many as you need me to make! Not a problem. And I will pay for return shipping back to you, of course. BTW, did you notice that the flat rate box price went up yet again? The post office is getting wise to us, Bill.


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you Jim,

Well my situation is that I was worried about having rather alot of money tied up for 2 1/2 years in something I did not have and alot of money going out with my loan repayments. If the project was still months away from completion then I would have had to loose my place in the list. Also the postage costs were now a worry as I said.

As the USL project has picked up in pace (and JS's very kind offer with the postage), then I don't mind at all waiting a little longer if it will result in a more reliable light, however I fully bow to the knowlege of those building the packs on the best way forward. If the 1800 cells are more reliable and don't push the build far into next year, then I am happy to ait a little more. If the 1800's are a long way off then I am happy if JS used the cells he has - if they have not leaked yet, then all should be well. Perhaps Bill can call and ask the seller of the 1800's if they have been found yet and we can go from there.

Thank you both for your help,

Ian


----------



## bwaites (Dec 19, 2007)

The 1800's have been located, that actually happened a while ago, I was waiting for a call from the pack builder, which I have received, so the battery packs are back in GO mode.

I'm still waiting to clear up a couple details, then will post everything here.

Bill


----------



## js (Jan 10, 2008)

Where do we stand at this point, Bill?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 10, 2008)

I know I'm not involved here in the USL thread, but are you planning to use the *Titanium Power Max High Discharge AA 1800mAh NiMH* batteries? _I would be cautious if I were you_, I have had 12, and 4 leaked, 1 of which was at rest!! There is also others that have been disappointed by them, and have moved on to the *ELITE AA 1700mah Button Top NiMH* cells. CPF member LuxLuthor has been building TONS of packs here, and swears by them...

My two cents..

_onlybatterypacks.com_ has them in stock HERE
_I am not affiliated with any battery manufacture_


----------



## paulr (Jan 11, 2008)

aircraft800, what were you doing with those titanium cells that ended up with their leaking? Were you soldering to them?

I don't understand this leak situation. High current AA cells are now apparently widely used in cordless tools, which have gone into a "voltage war" (they used to all use about the same sub-C cells, so voltage indicated the number of cells and therefore the amount of power available, but once higher voltage started looking good in marketing, they went to smaller cells...)


----------



## js (Jan 11, 2008)

Aircraft800 said:


> I know I'm not involved here in the USL thread, but are you planning to use the *Titanium Power Max High Discharge AA 1800mAh NiMH* batteries? _I would be cautious if I were you_, I have had 12, and 4 leaked, 1 of which was at rest!! There is also others that have been disappointed by them, and have moved on to the *ELITE AA 1700mah Button Top NiMH* cells. CPF member LuxLuthor has been building TONS of packs here, and swears by them...
> 
> My two cents..
> 
> ...



Oh, for the love of God! No! Another leakage situation? That's just great. I can only hope that that was a fluke, because Bill already ordered the cells.

As for the Elite button top cell, initially I was thinking that we couldn't use a button top cell, but as I gave it a few seconds thought, I realize that we could actually use a button top. It's not ideal, though, for welded packs, as it limits you to only two weld points at the + contact. For end-to-end soldered packs it's fine, though.

Hmmmm.

Bill, if the cells are still in limbo or will take more than a week to get to you, will you please mail me Soundbox's USL stuff ASAP? I am either going to build a CBP1650 pack from the good cells I have, or I'm going to buy some of these Elite cells and make up a pack from them, depending on what Soundbox wants.

Soundbox,

Honestly, my suggestion to you is to let me make you up a USL from the good CBP1650 cells I have on hand. They are proven, tested cells at this point and will make a fine USL pack. Let me get going on building you your USL and you'll have it in your hands in three weeks (or less, probably) from when I get the parts from Bill. In fact, if Bill had mailed me the stuff on the 18th and I got it by the 21st, then you would have already gotten your USL by now. Think about that. You really won't notice much difference between Titanium 1800 cells or Elite cells and these CBP1650 cells. Why wait?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Jan 11, 2008)

paulr said:


> aircraft800, what were you doing with those titanium cells that ended up with their leaking? Were you soldering to them?
> 
> I don't understand this leak situation. High current AA cells are now apparently widely used in cordless tools, which have gone into a "voltage war" (they used to all use about the same sub-C cells, so voltage indicated the number of cells and therefore the amount of power available, but once higher voltage started looking good in marketing, they went to smaller cells...)


 
paulr,

3 leaked while charging at 1.9A in a 6S just before DV, and the other one leaked while installed in my battery adapter in my light not being used, it coroded one of the contacts.


----------



## London Lad (Jan 11, 2008)

Aircraft800 said:


> paulr,
> 
> 3 leaked while charging at 1.9A in a 6S just before DV, and the other one leaked while installed in my battery adapter in my light not being used, it coroded one of the contacts.




I am out of date with modern cell technology but can you charge these cells at over 1C ? Seems high to me ?


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 11, 2008)

London Lad said:


> I am out of date with modern cell technology but can you charge these cells at over 1C ? Seems high to me ?




Some people charge the High Current cells at 2c.

Mac


----------



## London Lad (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, things have changed since I last used NiMh !


----------



## bwaites (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, I've been trying to line all my ducks up in a row, and didn't want to post until I had done so.

I spoke with the battery supplier, and the batteries are on their way to House of Batteries and should arrive there next week. They are aware of the shipment, and will be looking for it.

I postponed having them shipped until the holiday season was over due to multiple reasons, not the least of which was that I had multiple packages go missing during the season that I am still tracking down.

Jim, I will ship a package containing all the parts necessary for your build as soon as I can. The cells for your build are coming to me, since I had to send you other supplies anyway. 

As far as the leaks, I have had nearly a hundred of these cells, none of which have leaked. They have had a much better quality than the CBP cells, at least so far. I torture tested some, charging/discharging at rates that won't be seen even in the USL, without problems. That said, there are quality issues with all products and I am sure that there will be with these cells as well, hopefully to a much lesser extent than the CBP's.

I spoke with the provider, and he confirms that they have had no one complain of these cells leaking, so if you have leaking cells, he would appreciate some feedback. 

As soon as the batteries arrive at House of Batteries and they give me an assembly date, I will post that. 

I hope that answers all the questions.

I am on CPF for only minutes daily, as my life has changed drastically and I have had to assume some responsibilities away from flashlights that I never imagined would be a problem. I have been working essentially 12-15 hours daily, 6-7 days/week for nearly 5 months now. I am pursuing some alternatives to allow me to return to a more humane schedule, and hope to be doing so by the time the cell packs are completed or shortly thereafter. 

Thanks for your patience, the end is in sight!

Bill


----------



## js (Jan 11, 2008)

OK. Good to know, Bill, and thanks for the update.

So, given this info, then I agree, definitely wait until you get the packs back from HoB, and then send me a package with everything necessary for me to build Soundbox's USL.

Thanks Bill and I sincerely hope that life settles down for you soon!


----------



## plasmaman (Jan 11, 2008)

bwaites said:


> As soon as the batteries arrive at House of Batteries and they give me an assembly date, I will post that.
> Thanks for your patience, the end is in sight!
> Bill


 
Thanks for the update Bill - good to hear this.


----------



## tanasit (Jan 11, 2008)

One quotes," In the RC hobby we always "fast *charge*" packs at the *highest* *possible* *rate* without damaging the pack. Slow charging packs will generally wear them out before their time, "

I normally charge high capacity NiMH at 2C to 4C but monitor the heat at all time. One of my Nicd pack had reversed polarity and I did 5C for a few minutes to bring it back to normal before recharged it at 1C.



cmacclel said:


> Some people charge the High Current cells at 2c.
> 
> Mac


----------



## mst3k (Jan 12, 2008)

> I am on CPF for only minutes daily, as my life has changed drastically and I have had to assume some responsibilities away from flashlights that I never imagined would be a problem. I have been working essentially 12-15 hours daily, 6-7 days/week for nearly 5 months now. I am pursuing some alternatives to allow me to return to a more humane schedule, and hope to be doing so by the time the cell packs are completed or shortly thereafter.


 

This is complete Bullshit, IMHO. Especially after 3 years. We all have "life issues".

My opinon here:

You need to stop posting this nonsense. 

It has absolutely nothing to do with the "business committment" you have made with people.


My life gets in the way of things I want to do all the time. I work 10 -12 hours as well. 
I still find the time to deal with commitments outside of my job.

This is a lame excuse, IMO!! 

You have included the "My life has simply become too busy to work on this project thing, right now" in almost "all" of your responses as to why this project isn't done yet.

Your posts about, "leaking cells, or shipments gone awry" are completely valid. 

Your posts about, "Oh gee, I'm really sorry, for three years, my life is just too crazy to deal with this project" are Weak, dude!



Build the lights and get back to us when you are done.

The end.


----------



## paulr (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking just for myself, I'd prefer that Bill continue posting updates as stuff happens, rather than going silent until all the lights are built as mst3k suggests. I continue to appreciate Bill and Jim's persistence.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 12, 2008)

I`ve intentionally waited "throughout the passing years" to get my two USL`s built with good, non-leaking cells.

I only ask that my patience be rewarded in that respect.

Thanks, one and all, in advance.

:candle:


----------



## Codeman (Jan 12, 2008)

Weak would be acting like awr, DSpeck, and Atomic_Chicken - take the money, then run without any communication at all. Bill has not done that. We all have lives outside of CPF, which sometimes don't go our way. Bill's honesty and his refusal to give up on this project are worthy of my admiration.

I understand folks frustration. DSpeck has $700 of my money and I seriously doubt I'll ever see anything for it. If complaining could get my money back or what I paid for, I would have had it a year ago. I just wish that it was Bill who had my money. I have no doubts whatsoever that I would get what I paid for as soon as possible.


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 12, 2008)

I posted back in July of last year that I would help build the rest of the USL's for Bill.

That offer still stands. 

mst3k I hate to say it but I agree with you :candle:

Everytime I get a thread notification on this thread it aggrivates me because there never seems to be any progress made. 

It's even more aggrivating that people are offering to help and that help is refused.

Bill I do not know what is going on in your life and that is none of my business but please just take my and JS's help and we will finish the remaining USL's for you. 


Mac


----------



## bwaites (Jan 12, 2008)

Everyone has the right to be upset, this project has been ridiculously overdue.

What I posted, I posted simply as explanation of why I am never on the boards anymore, not as explanation of why the project hasn't been completed. I receive frequent emails or PM's asking me questions, and sometimes I don't see them for a while because I spend so little time here. I am still doing what I can, when I have the parts, to build lights. 

Cmac, while your offer is appreciated, I am sure you have more than enough to keep you busy, Jim and I will be able to complete the lights once the packs are built. The delays are not due to having no time to complete the lights, but to not having the appropriate parts to do so. That will change shortly.

Thanks again for your patience.

Bill


----------



## plasmaman (Jan 12, 2008)

bwaites said:


> Everyone has the right to be upset, this project has been ridiculously overdue.
> 
> What I posted, I posted simply as explanation of why I am never on the boards anymore, not as explanation of why the project hasn't been completed. I receive frequent emails or PM's asking me questions, and sometimes I don't see them for a while because I spend so little time here. I am still doing what I can, when I have the parts, to build lights.
> 
> ...


 
An open message to Bill
As a latecomer to the USL - I am a second hand owner of a slot - the longest running drama on cpf never ceases to entertain me. HBO should take up the rights to the story!
Maybe that's why people hang on in with it. Used USL's change hands fairly regularly, but the people in the line sit back and watch, and wait. The battery saga beggars belief really, yet the majority just accept the latest twist of the plot and tune in again next week.
I've never handled a USL, but I can't imagine it completely blows away a Torch, Maxblaster, or other mega incan that has developed (and then disappeared) over the time that the USL has been gestating. But I still want one.
However - a lot of $$$ have changed hands, and presumably most of it is in Bill's hands. I am not comfortable with Bill saying "I am never on the boards anymore". Clearly Bill you do look at the posts, and perhaps the time has come to accept the generous offers that have been made. 
I never saw Mac's original post last year, but if he and JS are serious about helping out (which I am sure they are) maybe its time to recognise that if you don't have the time to progress things, someone else can. Whilst I respect your commitment to the project Bill, IMO you would be far better off accepting that help to complete the task, rather than continue to stretch people's patience far beyond what is reasonable.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 12, 2008)

plasmaman, Jim is js, and I have and will accept his help. 2 of us working on the problem is enough. 

As I have posted, the battery issues have always been the problem, not the time to get them assembled once good battery packs are available.

Sending all the parts all over the country would inevitably lead to more, NOT less problems. I have already lost $600+ worth of batteries to the mail service, and another $700+ worth of batteries built into packs that have leaked. Losing anything else would be disastrous.

This project was never a money making project in the first place, this is and has always been a hobby, so the losses have been from the minimal margins built into the costs, and from my pocket. That is as it should be, I took the risk, but losing any more is impossible for me.

As for being off the boards, if you check my post count, you'll notice that there was a time when I obviously was here a lot, and posted in MANY threads. I can't and don't do that. The USL is and will be my last CPF project, and by and large, it is the only thread I now post in. 

I am available, my email is posted, and any questions PM'd or posted to me are always responded to immediately. I haven't disappeared, I just have no time for the consistent posting I once did.

I feel horribly about this, I have nightmares about it, and I won't sleep well until the project is done.

Bill


----------



## plasmaman (Jan 13, 2008)

Your decision Bill, and I hope it works for you along with all lifes other complications!
Can I suggest a weekly post, just a very simple progress (or lack of it) report. I'm sure people would welcome that.
John


----------



## nitnapz (Jan 13, 2008)

TIME + MONEY 
maybe there is none of either for the project.

i am not part of the waiting list, but i owned a USL and share in the hurting that many here endure. I do not mind *donating *money to the project so these sorry ol chaps could burn the midnight oil with their USL's, i am sure many will as well follow with donations. My condition however would be that Bill would have to declare what he has and what he needs in *numbers and seek reliable help.

*how many usl's are left to be built ? 
how many cells do you have working ?
how much "cost" price would a waiting list have to pay to have *new *cells (11x$1.50?) bought and made elsewhere ?

i'd pay up to $50 if it were my own light. then i'd be confident it should arrive within a month. *batteries and packs are the only problem it seems*

mac works 40+ work weeks + family and has time to churn maybe 30+ lights in 2 weeks. i'll shell out 400$ in a heartbeat with him. hells yea, i shelled out $600 last week for a product and more so a service.

*PS* i'm not attacking anyone, i want to give $ to help usl peoples, money and love solves all problems. yes you can buy me love with a USL


----------



## bwaites (Jan 13, 2008)

*mac works 40+ work weeks + family and has time to churn maybe 30+ lights in 2 weeks. i'll shell out 400$ in a heartbeat with him. hells yea, i shelled out $600 last week for a product and more so a service.*

I'm amazed! macs work is topnotch, and if he can turn out 30 lights every 2 weeks while working those hours, he must not sleep much! That is very impressive! mac does have some facilities that I don't, but it still is incredibly efficient.

If you follow the thread, the last cells for battery packs have been sent to the pack builder, which is about 40 packs worth. Some of those are replacement packs for packs that have leaked.

It's already done. No one needs to pay anything.

As for progress, I'll post when the builder gets the cells, and when he ships to me. In between, we'll be stuck and there won't be anything to report.

Approximately half the USL's have been built and shipped.

Bill


----------



## Minimoog (Jan 14, 2008)

A lot of updates since I last looked here!

JS - thank you for the offer to build with what you have, but as you said later, if the new cells are nearly 'on the way' than I will wait.

I have just sold some items on eBay (including my car) instead of my place on the USL list to help with my mortgage so the pressure is off for the present. Cycling to work is making me fitter anyway!

Thank you Bill and JS for your continued efforts.

Ian, UK


----------



## js (Jan 28, 2008)

Bill,

Two weeks since the last update. Where do we stand?


----------



## bwaites (Jan 28, 2008)

The cells have arrived at the pack builder, and Jeff and I are playing telephone tag. I was hoping to talk with him and get a firmer date on when they would be done before posting, but since we seem to always miss each other, I'll post this.

However, he assured me last time we talked that once the cells were in they would be put in the build queue, and processed as soon as possible. 

We're getting there, albeit slowly.

Bill


----------



## bwaites (Feb 16, 2008)

The cells are in the queue for assembly this week.

Spoke with Jeff yesterday.

This may be the last batch we can have made this way, since his company will now be only doing special orders of $1000 or larger when it comes to pack work.

Bill


----------



## Westy (Feb 20, 2008)

bwaites said:


> The cells are in the queue for assembly this week.


 
Very cool, an appreciated update

We had a power outage last Friday night and now some neighbors have flashlight envy on my Polar Bear. I MUST have the USL for the next outage:devil:, and hopefully for some heli work I have shortly/need some more grizzly protection:laughing:

Bill, I sent you an email a few weeks ago wanting to confirm my order details as I see the spreadsheet/list on CPF got pulled. Please drop me a response when you can. (just sent you a PM with the email addresses I would have sent from if that helps you)

Cheers and hoping it's a good week for battery pack building.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 20, 2008)

Bill what cells did you end up using? In any case good luck on finishing up...it's great to have JS supporting things too!


----------



## mst3k (Feb 21, 2008)

So.................zactly.....how many lights are in the build phase right now??

Your post kinda suggests that there is a "batch" being built and that you will now have to look at alternatives in order to "finish". 


Is that about right??


----------



## bwaites (Feb 22, 2008)

mst3k,

No, this group of batteries should complete the build. There actually should be some packs left over for replacements if all the packs function correctly.

My inference was that if new packs of this style have to be built, we will have to look elsewhere.

These are the high current 1800 cells previously sold and specced by Amondotech.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Feb 23, 2008)

bwaites said:


> mst3k,
> 
> No, this group of batteries should complete the build. There actually should be some packs left over for replacements if all the packs function correctly.
> 
> ...


 

Woweee Wow Wow Wow, Bill. This truly is great news!!


----------



## js (Mar 6, 2008)

Bill,

Where do we stand with this? Do you need me to keep tabs on HoB/Jeff Browning for you? What's going on? It seems like a long time since we were told the cells were in the queue.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 6, 2008)

I had phone and email messages into Jeff, and just received this note this morning. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to log on to CPF, keep getting an error message that tells me I don't have permission to log onto the "fora" 

WOOHOO, we are closer!!

"
GOOD MORNING Sir,

Yes, received the cells.

Completed packs shipped yesterday, 3/5/08.

UPS tracking# 1Z...


Best regards,
jb


----------



## js (Mar 10, 2008)

Ahhhh. A UPS tracking number. Good.

Thanks for the update, Bill.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 11, 2008)

The battery packs have arrived!! They look great!

I will be putting together the package for js ASAP, and will start building up the remaining lights as soon as that package goes out.

I am excited to get this interminable project completed!

Bill


----------



## Codeman (Mar 11, 2008)

That's great news, Bill!


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, great news. Thanks for the update Bill. Looking forward to my USL :thumbsup:


----------



## plasmaman (Mar 12, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> Yes, great news. Thanks for the update Bill. Looking forward to my USL :thumbsup:


 
Me tooooo!


----------



## js (Mar 12, 2008)

Bill,

Awesome. Let me know when you send out the package.

Also, I have a better charging wallwart for your regulated TL that I will send back with the USL's I build.

I am going to be building some USL's, yes? And if so, about how many? I'll at least be doing Soundbox's USL (and mailing it out to him), right? PM or post with details, SVP.


----------



## bwaites (Mar 12, 2008)

js said:


> Bill,
> 
> Awesome. Let me know when you send out the package.
> 
> ...


 
I'm stupid, but I'm not dumb! I'm hoping your offer to help was still open! 
I'll be sending the supplies out ASAP, and will send a tracking number when I do.

The TL wallwart sounds cool, mine still runs like a charm!

Bill


----------



## js (Mar 12, 2008)

Bill, no problem! I can make up as many as needed. Send 'em on out.


----------



## js (Mar 18, 2008)

Bill,

Where do we stand? Do you have the packs yet?


----------



## MikeF (Mar 18, 2008)

From 07.28/2007


MikeF said:


> Bill, Is there a difference in price between the Triton and the Triton 2? MikeF


 
Bill,
if it wouldn't complicate things too much could I order mine with the Triton II? I would be more than prepared to add $$.
Thanks,
MikeF


----------



## js (Mar 25, 2008)

Two weeks since the last update, Bill. Are you OK? Is everything OK? Do you have the packs?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 25, 2008)

Everythings ok now. The day after the packs arrived I developed an abscessed tooth that had previously had a root canal. After a week of misery on antibiotics, I had to have emergency oral surgery to try to remove the old root canal material which was not successful. 

Then I had to be referred to a specialist, and the antibiotics were changed because of poor effect. I still have to have another round of surgery sometime in the next few weeks, (I'm waiting for word from the specialist) but I am up and going again now that the infection is under control. 

js, I started boxing your supplies Sunday and they will be UPS'd in the next couple days, I assume the UPS address is the same as the mailing address? 

Everyone else, I will start building lights as soon as js's package is complete. 

Bill


----------



## js (Mar 25, 2008)

Bill,

Wow. I am so sorry to hear about all of that! No fun, to say the least.

So, listen, you shouldn't have to worry about doing any builds. Send them all to me and I will build them. I'll then ship them back to you so all you have to do is pack them up and ship out the orders. Except for Soundbox--I'll ship his directly to him--so provide everything he needs for his order in the package, please.

But seriously, you are no in condition, physically, and life-wise, to have to be hastled with making USL's. Let someone else take some of the burden, Bill. Your perseverance in this project has been heroic! I know your life is crazy right now. So, please, let me help as much as possible. And if it's too much for me, I will clothesline Mac or something. But it won't be. I can make up 20 USL's without too terribly much sacrifice.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 25, 2008)

PM sent.

Bill


----------



## plasmaman (Mar 25, 2008)

bwaites said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Bill


 
Any chance that the rest of us might know what's occuring......??
I know I only came late into all this (like a car on a foggy freeway piling into the wreck he couldn't see) but its hard to keep faith sometimes....Secret messages don't help the confidence levels much!
As I understand things, the 'good' battery packs are now all with Bill, no other parts wanting, and JS can help out with assembly (and he apparently can bring in troops if needed) - so what's the hangup now?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 25, 2008)

No hangup, I just PM'd js that he was welcome to help with as many as he wanted and that I didn't want to overwhelm HIM and that I would be calling him to discuss the packages I'm sending. I didn't see a need to put that all up on the board, but now I have so I guess I should have in the first place.

I will be building some of them, and I will be packaging and shipping all of them. (there are just too many options and pieces to send everything back and forth across the country).

Bill


----------



## plasmaman (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Bill, understood.
Please can you/JS post info to confirm just how many lights need to be built, who is building them, and when?


----------



## bwaites (Mar 26, 2008)

Once that is ironed out, yes, although I suspect that they will be built about the same time!

Bill


----------



## js (Apr 3, 2008)

bwaites said:


> . . .
> 
> js, I started boxing your supplies Sunday and they will be UPS'd in the next couple days, I assume the UPS address is the same as the mailing address?
> 
> ...



Bill,

I haven't received any packages yet? Do you have a tracking number, or have you not yet shipped them?


----------



## Trashman (Apr 3, 2008)

So we're getting closer then? I, just today, remembered that I even had one of these coming! The sooner, the better. I'll probably be looking to sell, as soon as I'm finished being impressed, so I can fund some other purchases.


----------



## js (Apr 8, 2008)

OK. Everyone,

I will call Bill tonight and see if I can reach him. Perhaps some fresh disaster has befallen him! I hope not, but he usually responds to posts here in a timely manner, so this is unlike him. I'll be back tonight or tomorrow with the results of my call.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 8, 2008)

js said:


> OK. Everyone,
> 
> I will call Bill tonight and see if I can reach him. Perhaps some fresh disaster has befallen him! I hope not, but he usually responds to posts here in a timely manner, so this is unlike him. I'll be back tonight or tomorrow with the results of my call.


 
Appears he's ok?

Last Activity: Yesterday 04:51 PM

Mac


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 8, 2008)

js said:


> OK. Everyone,
> 
> I will call Bill tonight and see if I can reach him. Perhaps some fresh disaster has befallen him! I hope not, but he usually responds to posts here in a timely manner, so this is unlike him. I'll be back tonight or tomorrow with the results of my call.



Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## bwaites (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry guys, just saw this.

I've got called out of town to work an emergency opening and the clinic I was working at had gotten hammered by a viral attack and had shut down all outside access. I didn't have internet access where I was staying.

I was unable to ship the packages as planned. They will go out no later than this week. 

I apologize. No catastrophe, just a too busy life and a screwed up, unforeseeable work schedule.

I have taken some days off next week to build some lights and js will also be building lights.

js, talk soon! I missed you when I called last time.

Bill


----------



## mst3k (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry Guys, just saw this?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :shakehead Are you effin kidding me???



Dude, enough with the "Dog ate my homework" "Boy who cried wolf" scenario. I'm seriously done with your excuses.



Please, please, please send everything you have to JS and be done with it. Do you actually have the components to build these lights in your possession, or not????

Please!! Please!! It's been over three years of this poop!! I'm done! 
Sorry. I just am!!!

I will pay the shipping costs. I will. Box it all up, send all of the poop to JS, send me the bill. 
This is now complete and utter Bullshit!


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 9, 2008)

plasmaman said:


> Thanks Bill, understood.
> Please can you/JS post info to confirm just how many lights need to be built, who is building them, and when?


 
Bill - can you answer these questions please?
JS - I guess you don't know the answers, but what's your understanding on how many lights need to built?


----------



## js (Apr 9, 2008)

plasmaman,

On the order of 20 to 30 more lights is my understanding from talks with Bill.

And I did call Bill last night (didn't see his post here) and he is mailing out the stuff to me soon. Once I get it, I promise to make it as high a priority as I possibly can. I will be posting pictures and making daily updates as to progress. Since this is my second round of USL building, I expect it to go along at a good clip. My goal is to complete all dozen or twenty USL's within a week--a bit ambitious, perhaps, but I think I can do it.


----------



## mst3k (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks JS!! You rock!!


----------



## js (Apr 9, 2008)

mst3k said:


> Thanks JS!! You rock!!



Thanks, mst3k. You're too kind.


----------



## plasmaman (Apr 9, 2008)

mst3k said:


> Thanks JS!! You rock!!


 
and roll!

Thank you JS for coming to this party.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 9, 2008)

mst3k said:


> Thanks JS!! You rock!!



+ 1



Bill,

I live in the UK, where we use 240v. Is there was a 240v supply for the Triton available please for my order which was bought on BST since the original sale?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you js!

First package is on the way UPS.

dmdrewitt, got the power supply covered, no problem.

Bill


----------



## js (Apr 11, 2008)

OK. I just checked the tracking number. The package is scheduled for delivery on 4/16. I will keep an eye on it as it makes its way across the country and keep everyone updated. I am also clearing off my work spaces and gearing up for USL-building.

Bill,

Let's close this thread and open a new one. Post a part 3 of this thread, and I will make a last post with link and lock this one. Until then, of course, eveyone should feel free to post here, but this thread has gotten pretty darned long, so it's past time to bud off a new thread.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 13, 2008)

Done.


----------



## js (Apr 14, 2008)

OK. Everyone, please continue discussion in  The new and LAST USL build update thread!


----------

